# APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

APR Proudly announces release of the newly developed transverse K04 FSI turbocharger upgrade!!!
In stock and ready to ship, we are offering an introductory price of $4249 for a limited time only, after that, the pricing will be set at $4999. 
In typical APR fashion, our first turbo kit for the new 2.0T FSI engine provides a perfect balance of refinement and power. Making 300hp and 323 lb/ft, APR’s K04 turbo upgrade for the transverse application will enhance your driving experience without compromise. With smooth acceleration and flawless drivability, the APR K04 turbo upgrade will exceed all the demands of a daily driver while providing instant acceleration and an appreciably broader power band throughout the entire rpm range.
From the efficient and reliable KKK turbocharger and manifold assembly to the expertly re-calibrated engine management, APR’s K04 Turbo Upgrade offers performance and drivability that are perfect for the daily commute and week-end track event. Included as well, all the necessary hardware is OEM and helps maintain the stealthy fit and finish.
By incorporating OEM supplied components, we are able to ensure installation and service for your new transverse application will be as smooth as possible. Providing a direct replacement fit, the APR modified turbocharger and manifold assembly will mount in the exact location as your existing turbocharger and manifold assembly. This allows the use of all other OEM mounting locations for the such items as the exhaust and compressor inlet hose, making for a completely stealth installation. For best results, APR highly recommends using this kit with our APR MK5/A3 Carbonio Intake and APR Full Exhaust system. 
For more information please contact our distributor network http://www.goapr.com/VW/dealer/locator.php or give us a call.
Keith/APR
800-680-7921
http://www.goapr.com



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:25 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*

Priiiiiiiicey.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (not shylo)*

Coolness...This will be mine, someday.


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (FUZE)*

$5 for software, turbo and manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (not shylo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not shylo* »_$5 for software, turbo and manifold? 

yeah, unfortunately the manifold turbo assembly is very expensive and in very short supply.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

5G is a lot


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

well save $600 then and buy it right now! Also question, do i already have to have apr software for this, if so is this a free software upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_well save $600 then and buy it right now! Also question, do i already have to have apr software for this, if so is this a free software upgrade?

You don't have to have APR Software. If you don't have APR software at time of purchase, you receive one program and additional programming follows the same pricing structure found here http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
If you already have APR software, you get a fully loaded ecu upgrade with all available programs and options for free!


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does this kit use the OE Diverter valve, or does it have something you guys fabricated??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (axthomson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axthomson* »_does this kit use the OE Diverter valve, or does it have something you guys fabricated?? 

I need some pics. here's one of the longitudinal application which is almost identical with a few minor changes. 








Its kinda hard to see but you will merely swap your existing n75 and d.v. onto the new turbo and install.


----------



## Fa5tCoEvo (Oct 16, 2006)

wow thats expensive.
Why not fab up a log manifold, or a equal length one with a gt28 turbo? It would cost alot less, and would still spool really low in the pwerband.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_. Making 300hp and 323 lb/ft, 

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:25 PM 10-19-2006_

keith i assume that number is at the flywheel correct??
and what are the supporting mods to the test car that made that 300hp and 323 lb/ft's


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:05 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_APR Proudly announces release of the newly developed transverse K04 FSI turbocharger upgrade!!!
In stock and ready to ship, we are offering an introductory price of $4249 for a limited time only, after that, the pricing will be set at $4999. 


Good luck with that!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (Rhein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhein* »_
Good luck with that!
















the price is not apr's fault it is borg warner's fault for charging an arm and a leg to people like apr....apr is just the "middleman"


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (Rhein)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Im glad that this has been developed but not cost effective in the slightest...Once the manifolds are in more readily availible will you lower the cost.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

DSG?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (A32Have)*


















































DSG anyone??


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
keith i assume that number is at the flywheel correct??
and what are the supporting mods to the test car that made that 300hp and 323 lb/ft's


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fa5tCoEvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fa5tCoEvo* »_wow thats expensive.
Why not fab up a log manifold, or a equal length one with a gt28 turbo? It would cost alot less, and would still spool really low in the pwerband.

Yeah, and then you would have to source injectors and a fuel pump that doesn't exist plus an fmic would be pretty much required as well as all new intake and charge plumbing. A high quality kit of which you describe would prolly be in the 6-8k range and provide 50-75 more hp only.
I know peeps don't like paying for oem parts even if they are upgrades because we are so used to taking them off, but you can't beat the quality of a tier 1 oem supplier. You can match it but beating it is very difficult. Their resources outweigh the aftermarkets by like fitty billion to one.


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:53 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
keith i assume that number is at the flywheel correct??
and what are the supporting mods to the test car that made that 300hp and 323 lb/ft's

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:05 PM 10-19-2006_

fly, yes but conservative.
full exhaust and carbonio intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Im glad that this has been developed but not cost effective in the slightest...Once the manifolds are in more readily availible will you lower the cost. 

thus far, our communications with the turbo manufacturer are telling us that they will not go into a full production run for some time if ever. they are currently having production issues with oem's and existing tubochargers that are already on the market.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (A32Have)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_DSG?

Thank you for this question. here's how we feel about it at this point:
The torque provided by this upgrade greatly exceeds the oem's specs for the tranny.
We have information concerning a dsg car in Europe that has been testing this application for some time with no ill effects.
There are parts being developed, not necessarily by us, that will strengthen the dsg to be able to handle the ko4.
If a dsg customer was to purchase this kit we would recommend against it at this time but the customer is still free to assume all risks himself and would still be able to purchase the kit with the understanding that it will prolly kill the dsg.
We are beginning some long term testing to what part failure will actually occur. More than likely the clutch packs and a thicker fluid may help.


----------



## Boostin 6sp (Mar 10, 2006)

people buy a electronically controlled $25k car and think parts are going to be cheap...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

keith how does the new bt software work for these cars...do you send the customer the k04 and install parts then they drive it to the closest dealer on stock software to be reflashed or do they just send you their ecu and let you guys do your thing reflashing it with out the car??


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just in time for a SEMA introduction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder what car this will be in


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

to sum up for everyone, i think this apr kit is the most bolton horsepower you can get from our cars. Any sort of "cheaper method" will possibly cost you less relative to how much horsepower you will make, but it will still be expensive. is 300 hp pushing the limits of the stock fuel setup on the 2.0FSI?


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*

Keith:
As far as clutch upgrades, do you recommend an upgrade and will APR be offering one in the near future?
Also will there be an available FMIC for this kit? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fa5tCoEvo (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah, and then you would have to source injectors and a fuel pump that doesn't exist plus an fmic would be pretty much required as well as all new intake and charge plumbing. A high quality kit of which you describe would prolly be in the 6-8k range and provide 50-75 more hp only.
I know peeps don't like paying for oem parts even if they are upgrades because we are so used to taking them off, but you can't beat the quality of a tier 1 oem supplier. You can match it but beating it is very difficult. Their resources outweigh the aftermarkets by like fitty billion to one.

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:53 PM 10-19-2006_


What?! Ok so no one makes injectors or a fuel pump. Someone will overcome that obstacle in short order. I hope.







but if people can make gt42r turbo kits for other applications for 5 grand, someone should be able to make a gt28 turbo kit or even a gt30r or 35r, 20g..etc etc kit for alot less. Hell the FMIC is one of the top three mods to have on the STOCK turbo...let alone a "big one"
Im not doubting the cost of the OEM parts or the quality of the kit your making. Just stating there has to be a better way to make power out of our GTI's. God forbid we should take a page out of the Japanease aftermarket.


----------



## Fa5tCoEvo (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin 6sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin 6sp* »_people buy a electronically controlled $25k car and think parts are going to be cheap...

Every car made now adays is electonicaly controlled. 25k isint alot of money for a car now adays


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Fa5tCoEvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fa5tCoEvo* »_

What?! Ok so no one makes injectors or a fuel pump. Someone will overcome that obstacle in short order. I hope.







but if people can make gt42r turbo kits for other applications for 5 grand, someone should be able to make a gt28 turbo kit or even a gt30r or 35r, 20g..etc etc kit for alot less. Hell the FMIC is one of the top three mods to have on the STOCK turbo...let alone a "big one"
Im not doubting the cost of the OEM parts or the quality of the kit your making. Just stating there has to be a better way to make power out of our GTI's. God forbid we should take a page out of the Japanease aftermarket.









The FSI injection system is unique to the VAG applications.
Fueling kits might never be available for this type of system.
The question I had for APR is what kind of acceleration (0-60) do you see with a K04 equipped GTI?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Fa5tCoEvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fa5tCoEvo* »_

What?! Ok so no one makes injectors or a fuel pump. Someone will overcome that obstacle in short order. I hope.







but if people can make gt42r turbo kits for other applications for 5 grand, someone should be able to make a gt28 turbo kit or even a gt30r or 35r, 20g..etc etc kit for alot less. Hell the FMIC is one of the top three mods to have on the STOCK turbo...let alone a "big one"
Im not doubting the cost of the OEM parts or the quality of the kit your making. Just stating there has to be a better way to make power out of our GTI's. God forbid we should take a page out of the Japanease aftermarket.









whats the point of a big turbo kit if you can't manage it...no fuel no power


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

Keith - 
When you post these sorts of threads "xxxxxx now available!" how soon after posting the new thread do you start drinking?
Because I know if you're posting theads like this to THESE guys you've got to have some way of coping with the guaranteed flurry of "vortex-style" posters!


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No surprises here really. 
Seriously though Keith what made you guys not explore your own manifold design with a bolt on KO4? Does the 2.0T really need a turbo integrated in with the manifold...other then having an OEM look?



_Modified by BDP at 2:38 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (KARMANN_20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_20V* »_
The FSI injection system is unique to the VAG applications.
Fueling kits might never be available for this type of system.
The question I had for APR is what kind of acceleration (0-60) do you see with a K04 equipped GTI?

Not true anymore, GM is using FSI on one of their turbo applications. They even use a BW turbo. 
0-60 is up tp the driver I would imagine...hook it up right and you're in the low 5.XX?? Maybe lower?







If you can drive and have parts that wont break..


_Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 2:46 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_No surprises here really. 
Seriously though Keith what made you guys not explore your own manifold design with a bolt on KO4? Does the 2.0T really need a turbo integrated in with the manifold...other then having an OEM look?

_Modified by BDP at 2:38 AM 10-20-2006_
 
It would be a waste , the k04 is still very small and limited in airflow . There resources will better spent working on a BT that has BIG HP potential AKA stage 3 and up .
This K04 kit is for someone that wants a nice upgrade in power that . but still looks OEM . Nice to see APR is giving different options with nice gain of power in the mid to upper range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 9:52 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## snowracer101 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thumbs up for coming out with this!! I know i sound like everyone else, but I can't spend that much for that small of a gain.
If it was closer to the 2K mark. I'd have one in the mail right now.


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Like everyone else has said, you're not getting my 5 grand but congrats on sticking your necks out there and getting the ball rolling.


----------



## Fa5tCoEvo (Oct 16, 2006)

the ability to get fuel into the motor is always there. IM sure someone will make injectors soon. Pontiac is using direct injection, and so is Mazda now. Honda is using it on some Japanease motors but not on their US spec stuff just yet.


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (snowracer101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowracer101* »_Thumbs up for coming out with this!! I know i sound like everyone else, but I can't spend that much for that small of a gain.
If it was closer to the 2K mark. I'd have one in the mail right now.


Did not realize +100hp and +119tq was a 'small' gain... Do you even know what +100/119 feels like? Ask people that spend $4500 on the 1.8T Stage III kit what that feels like (I'm one of them). 
The first time you get on it, or the first time you do a 100-200 (km/hr in my case) you immediately feel it was the best money you've ever spent.
JJ


----------



## im_a_local (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (Fa5tCoEvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fa5tCoEvo* »_

What?! Ok so no one makes injectors or a fuel pump. 

New technology buttercup, sorry its no Evolution









_Quote, originally posted by *Fa5tCoEvo* »_the ability to get fuel into the motor is always there. IM sure someone will make injectors soon. Pontiac is using direct injection, and so is Mazda now. Honda is using it on some Japanease motors but not on their US spec stuff just yet.

....and Mazda has the only other direct injection/ turboharged application that I'm aware of. Keep your eye on the new Audi S3 coming soon. it will have plenty of upgrades, including a new ECU apparently (read: not an ME9)










_Modified by im_a_local at 11:04 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
It would be a waste , the k04 is still very small and limited in airflow . There resources will better spent working on a BT that has BIG HP potential AKA stage 3 and up .
This K04 kit is for someone that wants a nice upgrade in power that . but still looks OEM . Nice to see APR is giving different options with nice gain of power in the mid to upper range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Bob.G
_Modified by rracerguy717 at 9:52 PM 10-19-2006_

Well put http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*

I take it these numbers are the 93 program? Are you producing a race file? If so any idea on numbers for the race program?
Thanks,
JJ


----------



## dieseldub1 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (CDN_337)*

keith stop it already, i'm buying everything you guys have, you going to empty my account








i'm already getting coilovers, front mount, sways, and now this? this is going to be an interesting winter


----------



## Jeremy-Blitzkrieg (Apr 22, 2006)

Good stuff Keith.
Have you installed your end of the bat phone yet? I installed ours today. Its sitting on Dave's desk tho. So knowing him, no one will pick up until 2 pm our time


----------



## Fast_78 (May 29, 2006)

My GTi was the one APR used to develope the K04 upgrade for the 2.0T and I just got it back wednesday night. I can't even explain how bad-ass the upgrade is. I will have it at FixxFest for those of you who are going OCT 29th. I just keep finding reasons to leave the house and drive. I have the K04 turbo, 91..93..& 100 OCT pragrams, APR 3" Sport TB exhaust, and the Carbonio intake system. I am going to try and dyno it soon so I can show the dyno sheets at the show. Anyway, APR has proven once again why they in my mind the best on the market for the MKIV and now MKV. 
P.S. Thank you Keith, Andy, Chris, and everyone else at APR!!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Fast_78)*

Not to be a nay sayer but on my Revo'd GTRS 1.8t A4 setup I made 278hp and 280lbs TQ on 93 octane and that kit only ran me 3 grand. soo dont bring any stage three Bull **** (CND 337) into this, there is more room on the price point in the future , i am happy that APR is steping to the plate but... Time is on our side, if your patient and not into demolishing a new motor you will be rewarded


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 11:05 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## snowracer101 (Jul 4, 2006)

Im already apr stage 1..so it would not be a huge increse...if i drop 5 grand. I want a big turbo..not a ko4. Im waiting untill after winter..so i am assuming something will come out


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
the k04 is still very small and limited in airflow . 


*So tell me why sell it for 5K?*

_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
This K04 kit is for someone that wants a nice upgrade in power that . but still looks OEM .

*Thank you for reiterating my point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif*
I'm sure APR knows a little about economics and to see R&D go towards a kit(STGIII) that judging by the price of this kit will be off the shelf makes me wonder. Why not shovel R&D towards and affordable K04 Kit that will sell large amounts of rather then a STGIII kit that maybe a handful of people will have the $$ to blow towards?



_Modified by BDP at 1:07 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
*So tell me why sell it for 5K?*
*Thank you for reiterating my point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif*
I'm sure APR knows a little about economics and to see R&D go towards a kit(STGIII) that judging by the price of this kit will be off the shelf makes me wonder. Why not shovel R&D towards and affordable K04 Kit that will sell large amounts of rather then a STGIII kit that maybe a handful of people will have the $$ to blow towards?
_Modified by BDP at 1:07 PM 10-20-2006_

dude are you missing something







the 5k price tag is becuase of borg warner (the people who make the turbo/manifold) not apr, if they design their own k04 and manifold it's not going to be any cheaper and it's not gonna fit the rest of the oem parts as well or any better than the OEM k04 made by borg warner....supply and demand+ r&d=$$$$


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_

Why not shovel R&D towards and affordable K04 Kit that will sell large amounts of rather then a STGIII kit that maybe a handful of people will have the $$ to blow towards?
_Modified by BDP at 1:07 PM 10-20-2006_
 
Because a KO4 Turbo pushed past its limits will fail in the end because it can't handle the boost levels nor the EGT that are going to be needed/ present in order to get higher HP #"S IMO.
There have been hundreds off stage 3 ( +) kits sold and im sure APR is going NOT going to price it way over market value , but people have to remember that the 2.L TFSI engine has fueling limitations and this will be and added cost .
*So tell me why sell it for 5K?*
because its another option for people looking for stealth install and the hardware is already available .







Bob.G


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

So I suppose the GT28RS that VF/GIAC built has imaginary fueling upgrades since they dont exist. 
Anyways, as many have said ... its not APR's fault the price is high. I think it is a good stealth upgrade, but for the increase in power not totally worth the $$. 
Yes, GM is also using direct injection/turbo's (read: Sky Red Line, Solstice GXP). Not just VW and Mazda. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for APR coming out with this though.


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
dude are you missing something







the 5k price tag is becuase of borg warner (the people who make the turbo/manifold) not apr, if they design their own k04 and manifold it's not going to be any cheaper and it's not gonna fit the rest of the oem parts as well or any better than the OEM k04 made by borg warner....supply and demand+ r&d=$$$$

Dude no kidding it's because of borg warner








Are you missing something..the 1.8T KO4 kit cost half as much as this kit with essentially the same parts a manifold, turbo and software after R&D...so how is it going to be the same price as the borg warner kit:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
Dude no kidding it's because of borg warner








Are you missing something..the 1.8T KO4 kit cost half as much as this kit with essentially the same parts a manifold, turbo and software after R&D...so how is it going to be the same price as the borg warner kit:screwy: 


first off the 1.8t kit does not include the manifold it is different....and like i just told you supply and demand....the mkv k04 is in short supply, mkiV K04 are dime a dozen you can find them anywhere make sense to you yet....it's not like apr is buying these turbo's for 500 bucks and repacking them for 5k


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Because a KO4 Turbo pushed past its limits will fail in the end because it can't handle the boost levels nor the EGT that are going to be needed/ present in order to get higher HP #"S IMO.
There have been hundreds off stage 3 ( +) kits sold and im sure APR is going NOT going to price it way over market value , but people have to remember that the 2.L TFSI engine has fueling limitations and this will be and added cost .
*So tell me why sell it for 5K?*
because its another option for people looking for stealth install and the hardware is already available .







Bob.G


I uderstand the hardware is already available. However it's available at a substantial cost to the customer. I'm not saying push the K04 any further. What I'm saying is create something that is similar to the 1.8T Ko4 set up with a custom manifold.








I'd buy a kit tomorrow if it was priced the same as the 1.8T kit + the cost of the manifold.











_Modified by BDP at 3:04 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What's the difference between the MKV KO4 and the MKIV KO4? I realize there are different KO4's out there I just didn't realize that there is some super special K04 that needs to be used with the MKV.
I stand corrected on the manifold being included on the 1.8T kit











_Modified by BDP at 3:00 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BDP)*

Nice job APR. It is out of my price range, but it looks like a nice setup. I can afford a chip for my car though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_What's the difference between the MKV KO4 and the MKIV KO4? I realize there are different KO4's out there I just didn't realize that there is some super special K04 that needs to be used with the MKV.
I stand corrected on the manifold being included on the 1.8T kit









_Modified by BDP at 3:00 PM 10-20-2006_

mk5 ko4








mk4 k04










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:36 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The more I look at them the more deprresed I get with VW. The electronic DV, the turbo cast into the manifold..etc.
However could you tell me the actual spec differences between the two?
A/R, trim, housings. I kind of knew from a visual standpoint they would be different


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (BDP)*

hmmm.. BW is advertising a "twin scroll" K04 for the 2.0T FSI VW's, however it is not cast into the exhaust mani from the pics I see. Why not come out with a bolt on mani for $350 or so and use the new BW turbo? Perhaps most/all factory OEM parts would be able to bolt back up. Not sure, but hoping for less expensive alternatives. They rate the new turbo at 260 h.p. and 260 ft/lbs.


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (shucky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shucky* »_hmmm.. BW is advertising a "twin scroll" K04 for the 2.0T FSI VW's, however it is not cast into the exhaust mani from the pics I see. Why not come out with a bolt on mani for $350 or so and use the new BW turbo? Perhaps most/all factory OEM parts would be able to bolt back up. Not sure, but hoping for less expensive alternatives. They rate the new turbo at 260 h.p. and 260 ft/lbs.

I saw that and was thinking the same thing. I think that would be awesome if it did work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_keith how does the new bt software work for these cars...do you send the customer the k04 and install parts then they drive it to the closest dealer on stock software to be reflashed or do they just send you their ecu and let you guys do your thing reflashing it with out the car??

its installed via dpp, same as current fsi software.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_to sum up for everyone, i think this apr kit is the most bolton horsepower you can get from our cars. Any sort of "cheaper method" will possibly cost you less relative to how much horsepower you will make, but it will still be expensive. is 300 hp pushing the limits of the stock fuel setup on the 2.0FSI? 

Its not pushing the limit but is at a safe distance from the limit for all ambient conditions, I don't think you will find anymore power from oem fuel system unless tuned to the ragged edge. We found that and came back to safe levels.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

keith your upgraded fueling part in this picture is it a modified vw piece or is is an all new part you guys at apr have made we have replaced some at the dealer for cars that are having lack of power and have fueling issues


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
Keith:
As far as clutch upgrades, do you recommend an upgrade and will APR be offering one in the near future?
Also will there be an available FMIC for this kit? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We don't make clutches, spec has one available that is working very well. We didn't upgrade for the ko4 and its going to come down to driving styles. If you plan on sticky tires and lots of launches, you'll need one eventually. If you drive it daily and don't do many launches, you'll be fine for a long time. Just remember a clutch is a wear item and as you increase power, it wears faster but the ko4 is not like a stage 3 where you'll need it immediately.
An fmic upgrade is in the works and the oem fmic creeps a little but intake air temps are still inline with the ko4.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:53 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## adeck20 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm anxious to see some dyno plots from the customers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_keith your upgraded fueling part in this picture is it a modified vw piece or is is an all new part you guys at apr have made we have replaced some at the dealer for cars that are having lack of power and have fueling issues









The fueling component is a superceded oem part that may not be required for install. Most newer cars will already have them, 05 A3's for example, will definitely need to install it.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for the reply keith. So yeah guys, but this level of horsepower is nearing the limit in terms of fuel for our FSI engines. For 5k, it's expensive and all, but for a full OEM upgrade that will take you up to the top limit of the hp for this engine without changing everything else? It's a very fair price. And those pictures of the manifold were perfect, the reason the 1.8 kit is so much cheaper is making the integrated manifold/exhaust housing can be expensive. I would say the main reasons that this kit is expensive is both
1. borg warner
2. VAG's integrated manifold/exhaust housing design
if it's too much $$ for you, maybe you should sell your FSI and downgrade to a 1.8t ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fa5tCoEvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fa5tCoEvo* »_

What?! Ok so no one makes injectors or a fuel pump. Someone will overcome that obstacle in short order. I hope.







but if people can make gt42r turbo kits for other applications for 5 grand, someone should be able to make a gt28 turbo kit or even a gt30r or 35r, 20g..etc etc kit for alot less. Hell the FMIC is one of the top three mods to have on the STOCK turbo...let alone a "big one"
Im not doubting the cost of the OEM parts or the quality of the kit your making. Just stating there has to be a better way to make power out of our GTI's. God forbid we should take a page out of the Japanease aftermarket.









I understand where you are coming from completely but this technology is very new. There are very few comparisons between standard injector and fuel pump technology to the new fsi technology. OEM race teams are having very difficult problems sourcing upgraded fueling parts for the FSI's.
Mazda, GM, VAG, all are still in the exploratory phase of fuel upgrade development for their race teams.
For a company like Bosch, they need a run of 10's of thousands of injectors to make it happen and that is very expensive.
You would need a small to meduim sized high technology well equipped specialty manufactuer that can move quickly to get something going soon and even then the individual peice cost would be very high.
I'm not saying it won't happen, I just think its going to be awhile. My guess is in 2-5 years we'll see aftermarket injectors and pumps readily available. Until then, they will be available in small lots for specialty companies like ourselves and rather expensive. You won't be able to call up say, RC Engineering and have 2-5 sizes to choose from for quite awhile. I may be completely wrong, but at this point this is the way it seems to be.
For most other engines, injector technology has been standardized and minor changes are all that is necessary from engine to engine. Pentil design, etc. For the FSI, its very specific to head design and not very many have been sold as of yet in the grand scheme of things. Its still not a standard technology.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (KARMANN_20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_20V* »_
The FSI injection system is unique to the VAG applications.
Fueling kits might never be available for this type of system.
The question I had for APR is what kind of acceleration (0-60) do you see with a K04 equipped GTI?

I haven't tested it myself or has APR officially but I have heard reports of 5 seconds.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_Keith - 
When you post these sorts of threads "xxxxxx now available!" how soon after posting the new thread do you start drinking?
Because I know if you're posting theads like this to THESE guys you've got to have some way of coping with the guaranteed flurry of "vortex-style" posters!
















Yes, I am heading towards alcoholism at a rapid rate and its because of the tex, I wonder if I can get treatment paid for by worker's comp insurance.








Actually, even when it gets rough, I am still an enthusiast at heart so even if I didn't work here, I'd still prolly be at home posting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_No surprises here really. 
Seriously though Keith what made you guys not explore your own manifold design with a bolt on KO4? Does the 2.0T really need a turbo integrated in with the manifold...other then having an OEM look?

_Modified by BDP at 2:38 AM 10-20-2006_

To go that route, you would have to delete d.v., develop new intake and charge pressure plumbing and reroute alot of vacuum lines etc. By the time you do all of that the cost would equate to about the same. Also, if you are going to do all of that, why stop at 300hp? By the time you get all of those parts designed and prototyped, you might as well go ahead and knock out the fueling issues and start looking at GT turbos. Same cost except for fuel components but 100 more hp.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (CDN_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_337* »_I take it these numbers are the 93 program? Are you producing a race file? If so any idea on numbers for the race program?
Thanks,
JJ

I have some customers that should be able to answer for me in the upcoming week or so. I would prefer that they produce whp and race gas numbers independantly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (dieseldub1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieseldub1* »_keith stop it already, i'm buying everything you guys have, you going to empty my account








i'm already getting coilovers, front mount, sways, and now this? this is going to be an interesting winter









If you would like to take part in some testing and dyno'ing in your neck of the woods, please give me a call! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jeremy-Blitzkrieg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeremy-Blitzkrieg* »_Good stuff Keith.
Have you installed your end of the bat phone yet? I installed ours today. Its sitting on Dave's desk tho. So knowing him, no one will pick up until 2 pm our time
















I got the spotlight installed but not the phone yet. Can you see the big APR Tuned in the sky?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Fast_78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast_78* »_My GTi was the one APR used to develope the K04 upgrade for the 2.0T and I just got it back wednesday night. I can't even explain how bad-ass the upgrade is. I will have it at FixxFest for those of you who are going OCT 29th. I just keep finding reasons to leave the house and drive. I have the K04 turbo, 91..93..& 100 OCT pragrams, APR 3" Sport TB exhaust, and the Carbonio intake system. I am going to try and dyno it soon so I can show the dyno sheets at the show. Anyway, APR has proven once again why they in my mind the best on the market for the MKIV and now MKV. 
P.S. Thank you Keith, Andy, Chris, and everyone else at APR!!! 


No Chris! THANK YOU! I am glad you are loving it like I knew you would. She needs some brakes and lsd and man is your car going to be a contender. I can't wait to see how it goes with that Stage 3+ 1.8T running around!


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
To go that route, you would have to delete d.v., develop new intake and charge pressure plumbing and reroute alot of vacuum lines etc. By the time you do all of that the cost would equate to about the same. Also, if you are going to do all of that, why stop at 300hp? By the time you get all of those parts designed and prototyped, you might as well go ahead and knock out the fueling issues and start looking at GT turbos. Same cost except for fuel components but 100 more hp.

Thanks for the clarification.
If the cost will be the same for a kit with 100 more hp assumingly in development....what will happen to these kits? Are you anticipating a price drop from your distributor to have a more offset price difference between the larger hp type kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (shucky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shucky* »_So I suppose the GT28RS that VF/GIAC built has imaginary fueling upgrades since they dont exist. 
Anyways, as many have said ... its not APR's fault the price is high. I think it is a good stealth upgrade, but for the increase in power not totally worth the $$. 
Yes, GM is also using direct injection/turbo's (read: Sky Red Line, Solstice GXP). Not just VW and Mazda. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for APR coming out with this though. 


From what I understand although I don't know and can't comment on what exactly they did, the S3 has slightly larger injectors that flow 12% more over the current fsi injectors. That is not enough for the power levels we looking at for our Stage 3 but they may be happy with that on a 28rs.
And when I said exist, I really meant readily available with different specifications to help best match them to any application and at a reasonable cost. I apologize. There are some larger injectors out there but in limited production as basically one off's. Not something you can base a production kit on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
I uderstand the hardware is already available. However it's available at a substantial cost to the customer. I'm not saying push the K04 any further. What I'm saying is create something that is similar to the 1.8T Ko4 set up with a custom manifold.








I'd buy a kit tomorrow if it was priced the same as the 1.8T kit + the cost of the manifold.









_Modified by BDP at 3:04 PM 10-20-2006_

Honestly, if we were to make a manifold it would be inconel because we only develop the highest quality components and that would get you up to $4249 pretty quickly!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
Thanks for the clarification.
If the cost will be the same for a kit with 100 more hp assumingly in development....what will happen to these kits? Are you anticipating a price drop from your distributor to have a more offset price difference between the larger hp type kit? 

The caveat of my post was plus fueling costs. I think the cost of upgraded fueling will distinguish the ko4 and the stage 3 quite nicely. Plus, with a stage 3, an fmic is pretty much going to be required so tack on another grand there as well.
Ko4:
4249 + exhaust = 300hp, 320trq
Stage 3:
4k plus fueling upgrades + fmic + exhaust = guesstimate 380-400hp, 340 or so trq = guesstimate on projected costs = 6500-8500


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can the S3 injectors be incoporated into the K04 kit to make more power?? Is the cost worth the extra power they may pull out.



_Modified by BDP at 6:31 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Fa5tCoEvo (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think if people are patient, fueling upgrades will come out. But there has to be a demand for them. Is there anyway to raise the fuel pressure on GTI's? Thats about the closest thing lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_Can the S3 injectors be incoporated into the K04 kit to make more power?? Is the cost worth the extra power they may pull out.

_Modified by BDP at 6:31 PM 10-20-2006_

the pump is the solution, injectors won't really help I don't think.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the pump is the solution, injectors won't really help I don't think.

The S3 pump? What about the "H" pump?


----------



## Fa5tCoEvo (Oct 16, 2006)

I think to be safe it would be better to have both. Its always better to have slightly too much injector than to have not enough.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
* That is not enough for the power levels we looking at for our Stage 3 but they may be happy with that on a 28rs.* 

 
Thats what im talking about , go BIG or go home ( 3071 or bigger ) LOL







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 3:32 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## BlackGLI05 (Feb 19, 2005)

Keith is this the same kit that is on the 2.0t a4 that apr has? If so the kit looks great and the car sounds awsome. that turbo make a sweet sound. I had a chance to met on or your reps at the GMP Fallout. I dont remember his name but he was very helpful. This new kit is now on my wish list. What have you done with the DSG cars how do they work with all the new Tq.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
The S3 pump? What about the "H" pump?

I haven't looked at the s3 pump but I do know the pump is the problem with fueling on the GTi 2.0T. Its not the hole the gas shoots through, its getting the gas to the hole.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (BlackGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackGLI05* »_Keith is this the same kit that is on the 2.0t a4 that apr has? If so the kit looks great and the car sounds awsome. that turbo make a sweet sound. I had a chance to met on or your reps at the GMP Fallout. I dont remember his name but he was very helpful. This new kit is now on my wish list. What have you done with the DSG cars how do they work with all the new Tq. 

yup, that was me with our ko4 a4.







the dsg question is still unanswered.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I remeber you saying in an earlier post that the transverse kit would be making about 20 BHP MORE than the longitudinal kit....
Didn't that work out the way you had planned it ?
Or was it just an estimate that wasn't actually never proven ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I remeber you saying in an earlier post that the transverse kit would be making about 20 BHP MORE than the longitudinal kit....
Didn't that work out the way you had planned it ?
Or was it just an estimate that wasn't actually never proven ?

it was an estimate based on other existing products but the fuel was the limit on the ko4 at the same point as on the a4. and the a4 uses a test pipe whereas we used our full exhaust with cat on the transverse


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:48 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Its not the hole the gas shoots through, its getting the gas to the hole.

MkV quote of the year.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
MkV quote of the year.









DAMN THOSE NACHOS !!!!


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

is this k04 turbo the new twin scroll design borg warner has come out with for the ecotec 2.0L engines? i heard that vw will be using these turbos in the future for their 2.0L FSI motors to make 260bhp. i could see how, with a chip, 300bhp or around 260whp would be acheiveable. i'm just curious as the twin scroll has been called a k04 by borg warner on their own website. thanks for any info.


----------



## Jeremy-Blitzkrieg (Apr 22, 2006)

Saw your Gti today Keith. Damn, you people in Alabama are crazy...
Torrance PD was almost called out because of your damn trailer! Gregg parked it the wrong way in front of the shop lol
You gotta come out here next time...would have been fun!
I was pulled over today. PM me for the story


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (stirfriedx9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stirfriedx9* »_is this k04 turbo the new twin scroll design borg warner has come out with for the ecotec 2.0L engines? i heard that vw will be using these turbos in the future for their 2.0L FSI motors to make 260bhp. i could see how, with a chip, 300bhp or around 260whp would be acheiveable. i'm just curious as the twin scroll has been called a k04 by borg warner on their own website. thanks for any info.

I would like to know this as well....or is it the k04-001....or k04-023...?


----------



## aussie audi guy (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

We have been running a K04 on our GTI for a couple of weeks now, the difference over stage 2+ is awesome, more available HP & Torque at all RPM's, almost like being chipped over again. The power delivery is very smooth, and the K04 holds the power longer.
A well worthwhile upgrade for the price, and a good stepping stone before stage 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I would like to know this as well....or is it the k04-001....or k04-023...?

Ditto, bring on the info.


----------



## aussie audi guy (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Ditto, bring on the info.

It does not use that older BW part numbering system, so I dont know what use it is - the smaller one for example is:
K03 - 53039700105 
They no longer use the 001 / 023 etc designation.


----------



## joshowens099 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (aussie audi guy)*

I have an 04 M3 and to get those kinda power gains is about 10K. I wish I had my old 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Ditto, bring on the info.

if you've noticed, no other u.s. tuners have rushed out to provide this upgrade. the turbos are hard to source and don't really exist through traditional channels.


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

Veyron Injector's








doubt it would work but who knows...


----------



## BlackGLI05 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (joshowens099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshowens099* »_I have an 04 M3 and to get those kinda power gains is about 10K. I wish I had my old 1.8t










Yea but you start out with more HP than the stage 3 cars.














I drove a 03 M3 sport pak. the other day and man that thing is a beast.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you guys source out the turbo and just make a exhaust manifold/exhaust housing.....The part looks so good.....just like the OEM K03....Just wondering if its an OEM part...say a S3 turbo/manifold bought directly from Audi....if Im out of line asking just let me know....my curiosity is getting the best of me ...haha


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Do you guys source out the turbo and just make a exhaust manifold/exhaust housing.....The part looks so good.....just like the OEM K03....Just wondering if its an OEM part...say a S3 turbo/manifold bought directly from Audi....if Im out of line asking just let me know....my curiosity is getting the best of me ...haha









The K04 is an OEM turbo, they buy it directly from Borg-Warner, the same company that sells turbos to VW/Audi group. I'm not sure if you will see these turbos on stock VW/Audis just yet, but i'm sure they will be using these on the limited edition GTI/GLIs that will get bumped to 230hp stock, thats just my opinion though.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*

what Im mainly thinking is this turbo is the same one that is going to be on the new S3.....so the 2.0t guys can someday buy this trubo from a local dealer for a lot cheaper than this...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_what Im mainly thinking is this turbo is the same one that is going to be on the new S3.....so the 2.0t guys can someday buy this trubo from a local dealer for a lot cheaper than this...

I have already said in another thread the part is supposed to cost around 1300 $ from the dealer, but another member found it funny...
Lets just wish APR wants to offer the programing seperately.....which i doubt....


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I have already said in another thread the part is supposed to cost around 1300 $ from the dealer, but another member found it funny...
..
 
If that's the case post up the part numbers???? or instead of whining about it see if you can help APR source the part at that cost you posted .Let us know







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Do you guys source out the turbo and just make a exhaust manifold/exhaust housing.....The part looks so good.....just like the OEM K03....Just wondering if its an OEM part...say a S3 turbo/manifold bought directly from Audi....if Im out of line asking just let me know....my curiosity is getting the best of me ...haha









I don't believe its from the S3. Its an OEM part for sure but not used in a production application currently.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
If that's the case post up the part numbers???? or instead of whining about it see if you can help APR source the part at that cost you posted .Let us know







Bob.G

Yeah, no doubt. Don't think our distributors and competitors don't know the game and immediately began scouring the Earth for cheaper prices on this turbo. It would be huge for someone else to be able to source this turbo for the same price only just to give alternatives. It hasn't happened yet. If it can be found, it won't be any cheaper.
If someone does find it cheaper, put us down for 50. Thanks.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So...will you be offering the software seperately to whoever might get his hands on a used turbo ??
And what would that price be ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_So...will you be offering the software seperately to whoever might get his hands on a used turbo ??
And what would that price be ???









If the turbo is sourced by others and offered for sale individually we may respond with a software only price.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I have already said in another thread the part is supposed to cost around 1300 $ from the dealer, but another member found it funny...
Lets just wish APR wants to offer the programing seperately.....which i doubt....

Where did you get $1300 from ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Where did you get $1300 from ???


I think he means the s3 turbo is 1300?


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think he means the s3 turbo is 1300?

Can you guys get the S3 turbo for $1300?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Can you guys get the S3 turbo for $1300?

So I can buy an S3 turbo for $1300?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Can you guys get the S3 turbo for $1300?

I have no idea, I just thought that's what golfrs meant from reading his post about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
So I can buy an S3 turbo for $1300?

Actually, we get em for $13. We would sell them to Syntrix for $1300.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually, we get em for $13. We would sell them to Syntrix for $1300.

LOL








For all the hard time he throws at you!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually, we get em for $13. We would sell them to Syntrix for $1300.

Outstanding







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually, we get em for $13. We would sell them to Syntrix for $1300.
 
I guess its really gonna cost him $ 2600 Keith because he going to need 2 after that GIAC X+ " hammer" file toast them LOL


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think he means the s3 turbo is 1300?

Yes the S3 turbo.
I will try and find the part numbers again to post.
Isn't the APR turbo the same as the S3 one ??
I didn't know there were other K04's with intergraded manifold.....


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Well i have found the part number for the turbo+manifold.
Price is quoted 1165.80 Euro
I really don't know if posting it will do ANY good, since it seems its not the part number that makes APR sell the kit at such high price, but the fact there is a shortage of parts due to the manufacture of the new S3.
That means the above price IS the correct one, but don't know if the dealers stock the item right now.
But to TBO since i SERIOUSLY doubt APR ahs anything to gain from dropping prices, i might as well wait for the stock to built up and then just buy the software from APR....


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Yes the S3 turbo.
I will try and find the part numbers again to post.
Isn't the APR turbo the same as the S3 one ??
I didn't know there were other K04's with intergraded manifold.....

If it is, that's really all you need, maybe a few fittings, too, right? There's no mention of the brand spankin' new K04 TWIN-SCROLL, so it can't be that.
This kit doesn't address the stock fueling issues that are showing up across the chip board with the stock turbo. As I see, there are no fueling options provided here, you work with your stock fueling system.
Sure you would need to remap, but is software really that expensive? I think Keith said they would consider releasing a software map only. ME9 is very advanced, would it run all that bad on a K04? 1.8T world might say yes, but you won't unlock all the powah. Time will tell though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but you would be on your own with any support.
Ultimately, they have the kit, with the matching software. So if you are an early adopter, go for it. Get the kit, get the matching software. I think they have provided new files to people, albeit a small sampling, so they can really get down with the best options to them!
Ok, this is history in the making.....
*+1 to APR*
Let's get to the bottom line now. FAST DUBS, YO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Theoretically what would happen if you just swapped the ko3 with a k04 and kept the stage 2 sotware of any tuner on there.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Theoretically what would happen if you just swapped the ko3 with a k04 and kept the stage 2 sotware of any tuner on there.









No way to know precisely but i'll guess bad things. With the less sophisticated cars it wasnt as big of an issure but on the B6 A4 when we rean a K04-15 on K03 software you would get huge timing pull and boost spikes sometimes up to 27psi or more. My buddy then says he's going to try it on his car after I warned him about it and he blew his head gasket the next week. It would be an intersting experiment but I wouldnt try it on my car.
cheers! Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Well i have found the part number for the turbo+manifold.
Price is quoted 1165.80 Euro
I really don't know if posting it will do ANY good, since it seems its not the part number that makes APR sell the kit at such high price, but the fact there is a shortage of parts due to the manufacture of the new S3.
That means the above price IS the correct one, but don't know if the dealers stock the item right now.
But to TBO since i SERIOUSLY doubt APR ahs anything to gain from dropping prices, i might as well wait for the stock to built up and then just buy the software from APR....









If you want to pm me the pn, I'll compare to the ones that are sitting on the shelf!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Well lets say i do, and its the same...are you gonna drop prices ??
Hmmm.....
How many in here think i should......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Well lets say i do, and its the same...are you gonna drop prices ??
Hmmm.....
How many in here think i should......

I am not holding this price cause I have a choice. I don't think this turbo is an S3 turbo but if it turns out to be one, then eventually we will be able to source them cheaper. I can etka the part number if I choose to. I was just trying to help out. I don't need the part number for anything here, I already have the turbo kit. I was just going to compare to help you guys decide if you should wait for the turbos to become more available.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I am not holding this price cause I have a choice. I don't think this turbo is an S3 turbo but if it turns out to be one, then eventually we will be able to source them cheaper. I can etka the part number if I choose to. I was just trying to help out. I don't need the part number for anything here, I already have the turbo kit. I was just going to compare to help you guys decide if you should wait for the turbos to become more available.

Hmmm...let me get this straight...
You CAN get the S3 turbo p.n., which would mean (as you say) you could source the item cheaper.....and YET....you chose to use another K04 with intergraded manifold (is there actually another one ?? for what car ??? and with the TFSI couplings ???), just to have the price higher ??















Do let me know if i am saying stuff that don't make sense.....










_Modified by GolfRS at 11:20 AM 10-27-2006_


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

Why not just post up a pic of the part numbers stamped on the turbo?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (new 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *new 337* »_Why not just post up a pic of the part numbers stamped on the turbo?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah...that would be....neat !!!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Hmmm...let me get this straight...
You CAN get the S3 turbo p.n., which would mean (as you say) you could source the item cheaper.....and YET....you chose to use another K04 with intergraded manifold (is the actually another one ?? for what car ??? and with the TFSI couplings ???), just to have the price higher ??















Do let me know if i am saying stuff that don't make sense.....








 
Dude YOU are the one that said you can get this K04 turbo for 1300 correct??? if that's the case and you can help Keith source them in Europe let Keith know so he can reduce the price and sell a ton of kits or sell just the software like the 1.8Tmkiv .
Let us know







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 2:28 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Dude YOU are the one that said you can get this K04 turbo for 1300 correct??? if that's the case and you can help Keith source them in Europe let Keith know so he can reduce the price and sell a ton of kits or sell just the software like the 1.8Tmkiv .
Let us know







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 2:28 PM 10-27-2006_

Well i guess you are thinking that a company that already has a kit out and PRICED, is gonna drop the price cause it might get the turbo cheaper ??
And how would YOU know if they did or DIDN'T ??? Hmmmm ???


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

APR is not out to screw you, and they don't want that reputation either, specially not on the Vortex community (must suck to have to cater to us all the time). If he says they get it at x price and that's why the end price for us is y, but you say you can the part at z price which is much cheaper then price x and then they say if you're right they'll work with you... it sounds like Keith is humoring you to keep up appearences of fairness but really knows in the back of his mind due to the countless man hours put into the project that either the part can't be used or it's listed at that price but there's no supply and that's why APR is paying the inflated price from the OEM...
But who knows, you might be right, PM him the part number and let him check it out, this is all in good fun and some of us are curious in the off chance you are right.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Well i guess you are thinking that a company that already has a kit out and PRICED, is gonna drop the price cause it might get the turbo cheaper ??
And how would YOU know if they did or DIDN'T ??? Hmmmm ???

Ok... not trying to be confrontational here, but you have to 'put your money where your mouth is'. You said you can get them cheaper, and that could mean APR selling this kit cheaper to us, so let's see it.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
Ok... not trying to be confrontational here, but you have to 'put your money where your mouth is'. You said you can get them cheaper, and that could mean APR selling this kit cheaper to us, so let's see it. 

+1
But I think we need both hands on the table. Both sides need to post their P/N's


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

I think folks need to turn it down in here.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_APR is not out to screw you, and they don't want that reputation either, specially not on the Vortex community (must suck to have to cater to us all the time). If he says they get it at x price and that's why the end price for us is y, but you say you can the part at z price which is much cheaper then price x and then they say if you're right they'll work with you... it sounds like Keith is humoring you to keep up appearences of fairness but really knows in the back of his mind due to the countless man hours put into the project that either the part can't be used or it's listed at that price but there's no supply and that's why APR is paying the inflated price from the OEM...
But who knows, you might be right, PM him the part number and let him check it out, this is all in good fun and some of us are curious in the off chance you are right.

You know...I was actually about to post the part number, when suddenly i started thinking about the stuff i see happening...
I mean here is a tuner or a BIG company, that has produced a kit based on a turbo that costs X amount of money, and that same tuner company doesn't know beforehand what is the p.n. of the turbo that VW is using to up the HP on the newest TFSI version....
That in turn means he hasn't even looked into the possibility of using cheaper OEM stuff (if indeed its not the same) but has relied on the pricing and availability of his sources, which in turn haven't informed him if HE is actually using the same S3 turbo or not....
And this get weirder...The tuner asks for the part number of a part he should already know, instead of posting the number on HIS turbo kit, to make an easier and more trustworthy comparison.
Now i seriously don't know if the S3 is coming to the U.S. , but for funs sake lets say it doesn't make it across...How does finding an OEM S3 turbo sound in terms of availability then ???How are you U.S. guys certain APR isn't capitalizing on VW's decision to exclude the new S3 from U.S. sales, thus also making its parts very hard to obtain ??
Would you people prefer to have the S3 turbo shipped from Europe (when of course availability is good) for maybe 1168 Euro ? or buy the APR part that in a magical way has the TFSI INTERGRADED MANIFOLD (how is that possible again ??) for 4000 bucks???
Things will clear up even more in the future....


----------



## addicted_to_dub (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Mindless drivel removed

Heaven forbid a company tries to make money. If you can do it cheaper go for it and more power to you but shut the heck up and go find another bridge to troll under.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (addicted_to_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addicted_to_dub* »_
Heaven forbid a company tries to make money. If you can do it cheaper go for it and more power to you but shut the heck up and go find another bridge to troll under.

Attitude problems ??
Or is the speculation getting to you......
Strange ......


----------



## addicted_to_dub (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Attitude problems ??

Mostly, but also sick of people thread crapping. you're not doing the forum a favor, you just think youhave a tuner by the balls and want to make a spectacle of it.
Go you.


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (addicted_to_dub)*

Devils advocate (I guess..); why not ask APR to post a picture of the part number stamped on the turbo, as well as GolfRS?








The drama can be put on the back burner, as if Keith has a stock of parts on the shelf behind him, snap a shot and post away. Or anyone with the kit, post it up? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Addicted and Golf knock it off right now. Change your tones or leave the topic.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (addicted_to_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addicted_to_dub* »_
Mostly, but also sick of people thread crapping. you're not doing the forum a favor, you just think youhave a tuner by the balls and want to make a spectacle of it.
Go you.

You see this is where you are WRONG..
Over here in Europe we couldn't CARE LESS about the tuner wars you people THINK you have overseas.Over here, things are done in a very different way.
I wish i could buy the APR kit TOMORROW but i honestly don't have that kind of money, and probably NEVER WILL.But that doesn't mean i can't do my research and try to cut down on my costs by eliminating the profit ALL tuners make by posing something OEM as something extraordinary that only THEY can get their hands on.
But you know what ? I am beginning to see i shouldn't even bother, cause most of you fanboys just follow the leads they throw at you, and don't care to discuss it further.If you have the cash to have the turbo brought to you in a plater, thats fine by me. I DON'T.And since the only thing i can't get on my own is the software, im sure as hell going to do whatever i can to rid of the other expenses.
Oh...and being a smart shopper doesn't in any way mean being a troll.....


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

You've said your piece now Golf, I don't want to hear another reply from either of you directed at each other. Feel free to continue talking about alternatives but, addicted leave golf alone and vice versa.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_You know...I was actually about to post the part number, when suddenly i started thinking about the stuff i see happening...
I mean here is a tuner or a BIG company, that has produced a kit based on a turbo that costs X amount of money, and that same tuner company doesn't know beforehand what is the p.n. of the turbo that VW is using to up the HP on the newest TFSI version....
That in turn means he hasn't even looked into the possibility of using cheaper OEM stuff (if indeed its not the same) but has relied on the pricing and availability of his sources, which in turn haven't informed him if HE is actually using the same S3 turbo or not....
And this get weirder...The tuner asks for the part number of a part he should already know, instead of posting the number on HIS turbo kit, to make an easier and more trustworthy comparison.
Now i seriously don't know if the S3 is coming to the U.S. , but for funs sake lets say it doesn't make it across...How does finding an OEM S3 turbo sound in terms of availability then ???How are you U.S. guys certain APR isn't capitalizing on VW's decision to exclude the new S3 from U.S. sales, thus also making its parts very hard to obtain ??
Would you people prefer to have the S3 turbo shipped from Europe (when of course availability is good) for maybe 1168 Euro ? or buy the APR part that in a magical way has the TFSI INTERGRADED MANIFOLD (how is that possible again ??) for 4000 bucks???
Things will clear up even more in the future....

You should try looking up the posts on the K04 kit that were up here 4 months ago. I know that I posted that APR is hoping the price comes down as soon as the turbos become more readily available. I've also posted pics of the ID plate on our turbo for the A4 that is the K04 several times. Think about all the crap APR has already taken on the price of these kits and you dont think they want to be able to source it and sell it cheaper? Of course they do. They'll sell 10x more kits when they can do that. You dont see their 1.8t k04 kits priced at this price do you? Of course not. Because their cost is a lot cheaper. cheers! Mike


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

Golf, are we certain that the turbo in the s3 is really a k04, and also are we certain that the turbo in the s3 is an integrated manifold piece such as the one that is found in our cars? There is a chance that the s3 not only has a different turbo, but also has a different setup underhood because it is supposed to come quattro correct? Is the OEM turbo you have found really a k04 with an integrated manifold just like the one from the APR kit, or is it something totally different. Thanks


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

The quattro wouldn't effect it. But since the k04 is not on our GTIs, VW/Audi doesn't have to worry about already paying for the development and run costs already put into the 2.0T FSI platform & body styles. What I mean by this, is if it's cheaper or makes more sense performance/design-wise for VW to retool for a run and sculpt under the hood differently for the S3, the manifold will be different, and won't fit our GTIs, thus the expense in getting one for our cars. That's one scenario, the other scenario (which I'm pretty much restating from before) is that the ready supply of the K04s for the S3, if it would in fact fit into our GTIs, is being eaten up for the overall production of S3s, thus the supply is being choked by demand, thus the higher prices to tuning companies such as APR. Bassically in that scenario, you go to the parts department and order one and you get backordered for a year or so.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

Bumblebee, have we confirmed that the s3 does in fact get a k04 similar to the borg warner one being used for the apr kit? Just clear this up for me if you know or if someone else knows speak up it will help this discussion and keep speculation at bay and then we can come to a resolution and help the situation.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_Golf, are we certain that the turbo in the s3 is really a k04, and also are we certain that the turbo in the s3 is an integrated manifold piece such as the one that is found in our cars? There is a chance that the s3 not only has a different turbo, but also has a different setup underhood because it is supposed to come quattro correct? Is the OEM turbo you have found really a k04 with an integrated manifold just like the one from the APR kit, or is it something totally different. Thanks

Yes the S3 turbo is a K04 turbo and its actually a new design twin-scroll from BW.It has an intergraded manifold same as the Gti turbo but there is no way for me to know 1)If the manifold is the same as the Gti's (no reason why it shouldn't be..) 2)If APR's turbo is the same (my opinion the chances are 1000000:1 in favor...)

_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_The quattro wouldn't effect it. But since the k04 is not on our GTIs, VW/Audi doesn't have to worry about already paying for the development and run costs already put into the 2.0T FSI platform & body styles. What I mean by this, is if it's cheaper or makes more sense performance/design-wise for VW to retool for a run and sculpt under the hood differently for the S3, the manifold will be different, and won't fit our GTIs, thus the expense in getting one for our cars. That's one scenario, the other scenario (which I'm pretty much restating from before) is that the ready supply of the K04s for the S3, if it would in fact fit into our GTIs, is being eaten up for the overall production of S3s, thus the supply is being choked by demand, thus the higher prices to tuning companies such as APR. Bassically in that scenario, you go to the parts department and order one and you get backordered for a year or so.

My guess is senario 2 is correct, but even so, ordering a 1300$ piece and waiting for it to arrive is much much better than paying 3000$ for the same part.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_Bumblebee, have we confirmed that the s3 does in fact get a k04 similar to the borg warner one being used for the apr kit? Just clear this up for me if you know or if someone else knows speak up it will help this discussion and keep speculation at bay and then we can come to a resolution and help the situation. 

That's what we're trying to figure out, Golf says he has the part number but isn't sharing for some weird reason. Keith has admitted he doesn't need Golf's help, but was willing to check his parts against Golf's part number, I guess to humor him. Golf is creating drama here and is not being helpful to the discussion, but instead, derailing the thread from its original purpose which is the announcement of a quality product, the first of its kind.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_My guess is senario 2 is correct, but even so, ordering a 1300$ piece and waiting for it to arrive is much much better than paying 3000$ for the same part.

Ok, stop "guessing" and provide a part number or get off the thread. The vendor is being way more then accomodating and you're holding it back for no reason cept for attention.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

man I dont even have a 2.0t but Im glad I can be here for all this fun...reminds me of the birth of the 1.8t.....slapping turbos on it before software was around....I can see it now.... S3 turbo...and a "Diode"...haha


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Ok, stop "guessing" and provide a part number or get off the thread. The vendor is being way more then accomodating and you're holding it back for no reason cept for attention.

You don't seem to understand what is developing do you ?
After all of the above, if i post the S3 part number, all Keith has to do is say "Well there you go, its not that, hence the cost" and we all go back to square one.
Is this what you are after ? Why not talk Keith into posting the kit's turbo number, and then i can tell you the part number, with backup proof.....
But just calling someone a saboteur, while he is not even trying to sabotage ANYTHING other than a high price tag is not very productive.
If i decided to start such a dialog i didn't to it to take a shot at APR.
We don't all just have to watch and not talk you know.....APR can do its business the way it wants to.What i don't seem to get is why all this talk is agitating to some.If you wanna buy the kit just DO IT.
But if you are even the slightest bit curious as to how things actually are, then don't take your frustration up on me.


_Modified by GolfRS at 1:54 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i understand what golf is saying. so anybody got an order form for this part? I got $1300 euro ($2000 american i think) and i'm willing to see if this turbo is a k04


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_You don't seem to understand what is developing do you ?
After all of the above, if i post the S3 part number, all Keith has to do is say "Well there you go, its not that, hence the cost" and we all go back to square one.
Is this what you are after ? Why not talk Keith into posting the kit's turbo number, and then i can tell you the part number, with backup proof.....
But just calling someone a saboteur, while he is not even trying to sabotage ANYTHING other than a high price tag is not very productive.
If i decided to start such a dialog i didn't to it to take a shot at APR.
We don't all just have to watch and not talk you know.....APR can do its business the way it wants to.What i don't seem to get is why all this talk is agitating to some.If you wanna buy the kit just DO IT.
But if you are even the slightest bit curious as to how things actually are, then don't take your frustration up on me.

_Modified by GolfRS at 1:54 AM 10-28-2006_

I think it would be great of you to post the p/n. Maybe APR will do the same but if they dont who cares? You'll be helping people. I also sincerely doubt APR is going to just "say its not the turbo they use". You do realize people are buying their kits and can very easily post up the p/n like I did so thinking APR is going to lie about their p/n doesnt make much sense. It would be like lying about their K04-15 p/n for the 1.8t. Easily verifiable. Here is my K04 (now Dantes)...
OEM Turbo...








K04 Turbo...








The transverse one will be different.
cheers! Mike 


_Modified by bhvrdr at 4:03 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
You don't seem to understand what is developing do you ?
After all of the above, if i post the S3 part number, all Keith has to do is say "Well there you go, its not that, hence the cost" and we all go back to square one.
Is this what you are after ? Why not talk Keith into posting the kit's turbo number, and then i can tell you the part number, with backup proof.....
But just calling someone a saboteur, while he is not even trying to sabotage ANYTHING other than a high price tag is not very productive.
If i decided to start such a dialog i didn't to it to take a shot at APR.
We don't all just have to watch and not talk you know.....APR can do its business the way it wants to.What i don't seem to get is why all this talk is agitating to some.If you wanna buy the kit just DO IT.
But if you are even the slightest bit curious as to how things actually are, then don't take your frustration up on me.

_Modified by GolfRS at 1:54 AM 10-28-2006_

Seems to me you're stating that APR won't post their p/n and complaining there's a hidden agenda. Why would APR look at your p/n and justify their price if it't not the same p/n as what they've sourced? Their p/n will eventually show up and if it's different than yours they've essentially shot themselves in the foot for justifying price against a false p/n. Can't see it happening. 
You have nothing to gain by holding back the p/n and nothing to lose by posting it. 

JJ


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
You don't seem to understand what is developing do you ?
After all of the above, if i post the S3 part number, all Keith has to do is say "Well there you go, its not that, hence the cost" and we all go back to square one.
Is this what you are after ? Why not talk Keith into posting the kit's turbo number, and then i can tell you the part number, with backup proof.....
But just calling someone a saboteur, while he is not even trying to sabotage ANYTHING other than a high price tag is not very productive.
If i decided to start such a dialog i didn't to it to take a shot at APR.
We don't all just have to watch and not talk you know.....APR can do its business the way it wants to.What i don't seem to get is why all this talk is agitating to some.If you wanna buy the kit just DO IT.
But if you are even the slightest bit curious as to how things actually are, then don't take your frustration up on me.

_Modified by GolfRS at 1:54 AM 10-28-2006_

You really don't understand the situation do you?
If Keith were to say it wasn't what you're talking about, then it turns out it was when the thing goes into customer hands, APR takes a HUGE hit on reputation. Let's say you're right, which is a possibility, and we'd all love to know, then Keith can work out different pricing according to the $1300 cost, which should be cheaper for APR then it is for us.
I understand your concern, but this is all unfolding in front of thousands of 2.0 FSI owners, not in some garage where there are no witnesses. Keith has a hell of alot more to lose by lying then he does to gain. This product is not all APR has to offer, if he's caught lying here, the whole company takes a hit, people will think twice about APR ECU flashes, etc. because of the trustworthiness of the company.
Why not just post the part number here? Then that forces his hand to look, cause if he doesn't and it is the right part, then he looks dishonest here trying to pull one over on us. APR being a trusted company, I'm assuming he asked for PM to keep the thread from being de-railed, like it is now. I could be wrong. But think about it, what good does not posting the part number do now?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
I think it would be great of you to post the p/n. Maybe APR will do the same but if they dont who cares? You'll be helping people. I also sincerely doubt APR is going to just "say its not the turbo they use". You do realize people are buying their kits and can very easily post up the p/n like I did so thinking APR is going to lie about their p/n doesnt make much sense. It would be like lying about their K04-15 p/n for the 1.8t. Easily verifiable. Here is my K04 (now Dantes)...
OEM Turbo...








K04 Turbo...








The transverse one will be different.
cheers! Mike 

_Modified by bhvrdr at 4:03 PM 10-27-2006_

Ok i can tell you the part number is a 10 digit one like the one in the top K03 turbo, but has nothing to do with the numbers in the lower turbo.I have no clue what those are...
Remeber its the top number that indicates the part number, whilst the lower one is the actual turbo manufacturer code (in the K03 part)
The S3 part number starts with "06F"......


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

I think it's getting a little extreme though. We are starting to assume things and that is what can get us into conflict. I think we all have to keep in mind that Borg Warner's price to VAG might be alot lower than their price to APR.... mainly because i guess VAG is going to buy tons more than APR ever will.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_I think it's getting a little extreme though. We are starting to assume things and that is what can get us into conflict. I think we all have to keep in mind that Borg Warner's price to VAG might be alot lower than their price to APR.... mainly because i guess VAG is going to buy tons more than APR ever will.

THERE YOU GO.....
We had to write all of the above to reach this final conclusion...
At least you of all people understood.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Ok i can tell you the part number is a 10 digit one like the one in the top K03 turbo, but has nothing to do with the numbers in the lower turbo.I have no clue what those are...
Remeber its the top number that indicates the part number, whilst the lower one is the actual turbo manufacturer code (in the K03 part)
The S3 part number starts with "06F"......









Well, obviously we'd be interested in both. I take it that it is a K04? Do you have that information and the cost? APR already said they may offer the programming seperately to make it easy for people so if you can help out and post it than cool beans since we'll definitely need the programming. Now if it is significanlty different than their K04 than they'll likely have to buy one and program for that specific turbo.
cheers! Mike


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_THERE YOU GO.....
We had to write all of the above to reach this final conclusion...
At least you of all people understood.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think it's more than early to say we've reached a conclusion. We dont even have EITHER part number yet. How about we put the horses back before the buggy and start with at least one of the part numbers yeah?
cheers! Mike


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
I think it's more than early to say we've reached a conclusion. We dont even have EITHER part number yet. How about we put the horses back before the buggy and start with at least one of the part numbers yeah?
cheers! Mike

Damn right !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets ask Keith !!! 
He seems to have both !! (or at least have access to...)








P.S. Jokes aside, i am seriously gonna start inquiring how easy it is to get one from my friendly neighbourhood dealer .... I'll keep you posted.










_Modified by GolfRS at 2:28 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_

Ok, this is history in the making.....
*+1 to APR*
Let's get to the bottom line now. FAST DUBS, YO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whoa! This is truly a historical moment on the Tex


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Damn right !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets ask Keith !!! 
He seems to have both !! (or at least have access to...)








P.S. Jokes aside, i am seriously gonna start inquiring how easy it is to get one from my friendly neighbourhood dealer .... I'll keep you posted.









_Modified by GolfRS at 2:28 AM 10-28-2006_

Can you at least tell us if it is a K04, K03 etc and the p/n? It may help us all decide if it is even a turbo that would be worth getting or if it is smaller or larger etc? If you notice my ID plate for the longitudinal K04 doesnt have a vag p/n you are used to seeing it is because to the best of my knowledge from them it was not even a publicly available turbo (hence the reason nobody else has posted about it ever) and it was very very costly for them to get a hold of...and they ordered about 20 IIRC, so thinking they cant get a better price than at your dealership doesnt make much sense? I'm sure if you ordered 20 from your dealership as Joe Citizen they might even give you 5 bucks off or so







But let us know so maybe this is another option or not worth it?
cheers! Mike


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Damn right !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets ask Keith !!! 
He seems to have both !! (or at least have access to...)









You dont understand APR , there not some 1/2 [email protected]@ software company that just wants to make money and sell things .
They dont and wont just sell the Software seperatly UNLESS they get the S-3 turbo in question in house and dyno it and tune and test it for that SPECFIC airflow . 
They sell Power upgrade SOLUTION not headaches







, there not just in the software business like many others tuners here on the tex .
If they where in it for just the $ they could have started selling there 1.8T stage 3+ software for $ 2K a pop and would have a line of people waiting which would overloading there server from selling it so fast LOL.







Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
You dont understand APR , there not some 1/2 [email protected]@ software company that just wants to make money and sell things .
They dont and wont just sell the Software seperatly UNLESS they get the S-3 turbo in question in house and dyno it and tune and test it for that SPECFIC airflow . 
They sell Power upgrade SOLUTION not headaches







, there not just in the software business like many others tuners here on the tex .
If they where in it for just the $ they could have started selling there 1.8T stage 3+ software for $ 2K a pop and would have a line of people waiting which would overloading there server from selling it so fast LOL.







Bob.G 


I couldn't agree more.But the question is if that IS the same turbo, why are they selling it so expensive,and if (God willing) someone can get their hands on one, will they provide the software for it...
I don't have anything against APR.I just live on the other side of the Atlantic, where VW stuff is a tad more....should i say...cheap ???


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Can you at least tell us if it is a K04, K03 etc and the p/n? It may help us all decide if it is even a turbo that would be worth getting or if it is smaller or larger etc? If you notice my ID plate for the longitudinal K04 doesnt have a vag p/n you are used to seeing it is because to the best of my knowledge from them it was not even a publicly available turbo (hence the reason nobody else has posted about it ever) and it was very very costly for them to get a hold of...and they ordered about 20 IIRC, so thinking they cant get a better price than at your dealership doesnt make much sense? I'm sure if you ordered 20 from your dealership as Joe Citizen they might even give you 5 bucks off or so







But let us know so maybe this is another option or not worth it?
cheers! Mike

Ok here you go...
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f289/faq.html
And to give you a hand..
"# Neuer *BorgWarner K04 Twin-Scroll Turbolader * mit grösserem Turbinen- und Verdichterrad
# *1,2 bar *Ladedruck (Serie)" 
And as for the price of the longitudinal kit, i totally agree with you.APR's pricing can be on the spot, since VW hasn't MADE A LONGITUDINAL K04 kit, since the first car using one is transverse.I wouldn't dream of expressing an opinion on that, since they may actually have one "made" for them by BW or someone else for that matter.The point is though the transverse turbo exists as an OEM part, and pretty soon you might even be able to buy it "2nd hand" ...for all that means...
Just think though....I am a tuner.I have a longitudinal kit that makes 300 BHP and its custom made.I'll sell it for 4000 $...Ok now i have another kit (transverse)...that MAY NOT be custom made...but it also makes 300 BHP.....What should i do....Ah hell lets sell that for half the price.....






















Riiiight......










_Modified by GolfRS at 2:56 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Either way, it's great to see these OEM solutions coming to fruition. I like the 2.0FSI a lot and the cost of a new FSI motor is staggering so I wanted someting very OEM. I wasnt expecting alot...maybe similar to a modded K03 to a K04 on the 1.8t platform but it really is nice. My buddy Dante has it on his car and picked up over 40whp compared to his chipped and modded K03 car. The kicker of it is that he dynod the chipped K03 on it's race program with 100octane it the car and the K04 on 93 octane. He has a quatrro car so his numbers are about 10% shy of you guys but 40whp gains is more than like getting chipped all over again. Pretty cool...
Link to his car...
http://www.mjbmotorsport.com/veh5.html
cheers! Mike


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Ok here you go...
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f289/faq.html
And to give you a hand..
"# Neuer *BorgWarner K04 Twin-Scroll Turbolader * mit grösserem Turbinen- und Verdichterrad
# *1,2 bar *Ladedruck (Serie)" 
And as for the price of the longitudinal kit, i totally agree with you.APR's pricing can be on the spot, since VW hasn't MADE A LONGITUDINAL K04 kit, since the first car using one is transverse.I wouldn't dream of expressing an opinion on that, since they may actually have one "made" for them by BW or someone else for that matter.The point is though the transverse turbo exists as an OEM part, and pretty soon you might even be able to buy it "2nd hand" ...for all that means...
Just think though....I am a tuner.I have a longitudinal kit that makes 300 BHP and its custom made.I'll sell it for 4000 $...Ok now i have another kit (transverse)...that MAY NOT be custom made...but it also makes 300 BHP.....What should i do....Ah hell lets sell that for half the price.....






















Riiiight......









_Modified by GolfRS at 2:56 AM 10-28-2006_

Not really. That would be dumb of them. Have you seen all the people complaining about the prices? I've never known any of their kits to gouge people beyond their own costs in the history of their over a decade of operating. Have you? That would piss off an entire forum fast. Doesnt make sense. My guess is that as soon as they can get their price to come down, then our price will come down. I'm sure they dont want to price themselves out of their stage 3+ kits that will be out soon. 
cheers! Mike


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Not really. That would be dumb of them. Have you seen all the people complaining about the prices? I've never known any of their kits to gouge people beyond their own costs in the history of their over a decade of operating. Have you? That would piss off an entire forum fast. Doesnt make sense. My guess is that as soon as they can get their price to come down, then our price will come down. I'm sure they dont want to price themselves out of their stage 3+ kits that will be out soon. 
cheers! Mike

Well to be frank with you i'd rather buy a complete (and tested) kit from APR than to piece one up myself, but if i have seen a K03 Gti make 272 BHP, making 28 crank more for 4000 $ isn't much of an investment.
Hopefully things will change....soon....


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Well to be frank with you i'd rather buy a complete (and tested) kit from APR than to piece one up myself, but if i have seen a K03 Gti make 272 BHP, making 28 crank more for 4000 $ isn't much of an investment.
Hopefully things will change....soon....









Whether you're going to be doing this or waiting for better options, this signifies an interest from the tuning companies, and tuning company interest is good for all enthusiasts as the solutions only get better from here. How new is our platform? Anyone who thought they'd be able to get this engine and have the same caliber mods at the same prices as their MkIV GTI was sadly mistaken. New platform engine is just like everything else new. Give it time. Like 2 more years at least, it's only been out in the US for one year now, and unfortunately for Euros, it's our market that drives the aftermarket way more then theres.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Whoa! This is truly a historical moment on the Tex









Thank you sir! Glad someone noticed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Ok here you go...
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f289/faq.html
And to give you a hand..
"# Neuer *BorgWarner K04 Twin-Scroll Turbolader * mit grösserem Turbinen- und Verdichterrad
# *1,2 bar *Ladedruck (Serie)" 
 
GolfRS, ok, so this is NOT the APR turbo, that's very obvious as they would market the "twin-scroll" portion of it if it truly was the TWIN-SCROLL, and not just hte "twin-scroll type manifold" that is on your stock FSI engine.
I can see how the 'tex baited you out. But can anyone verify BHVRDR's part number in ETKA? Since we have little info from independent sources, as far as the community knows, it could just be a stock turbo with a K04 compressor. We won't know until Kierf posts up more info, or until the kit gets into the hands of us enthusiasts.
Can anyone verify? I think we would all be very interested in the facts of this kit.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Thank you sir! Glad someone noticed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


GolfRS, ok, so this is NOT the APR turbo, that's very obvious as they would market the "twin-scroll" portion of it if it truly was the TWIN-SCROLL, and not just hte "twin-scroll type manifold" that is on your stock FSI engine.
I can see how the 'tex baited you out. But can anyone verify BHVRDR's part number in ETKA? Since we have little info from independent sources, as far as the community knows, it could just be a stock turbo with a K04 compressor. We won't know until Kierf posts up more info, or until the kit gets into the hands of us enthusiasts.
Can anyone verify? I think we would all be very interested in the facts of this kit.

Don't know if you saw this but:
Max. zulässige Abgastemperatur (Turbolader): 1050°C, 920°C vor der Turbine.
Guess that 920C number Keith mentioned quite a few times was correct








Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Don't know if you saw this but:
Max. zulässige Abgastemperatur (Turbolader): 1050°C, 920°C vor der Turbine.
Guess that 920C number Keith mentioned quite a few times was correct








Dave

I don't know about that. The open question, in another thread, has to do with where the stock ECU is programmed. Which is not related to this info, nor can be proven.
Baiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Booo








What does your post have to do with APR's K04 Kit? Is that the limit with the new programming? 1050°C? 920°C? Oh wait, that's not even APR's Kit turbo.
Kieth, is the factory protection removed with *your* K04 Kit programming, or is it intact?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
I don't know about that. The open question, in another thread, has to do with where the stock ECU is programmed. Which is not related to this info, nor can be proven.
Baiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Booo








What does your post have to do with APR's K04 Kit? Is that the limit with the new programming? 1050°C? 920°C? Oh wait, that's not even APR's Kit turbo.
Kieth, is the factory protection removed with *your* K04 Kit programming, or is it intact?

Actually it is very relevant. Both the K03 and K04 use the same size exhaust housing. Now that the preturbine temp is established, it isn't too hard to use block 112 to see what preturbine temps are with the individual programs to see whether or not they exceed borg warner's specifications. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew217)*

So you like to hold back info, that's a given. You are stating that this turbo posted is the same one that APR is using in the kit in this *thread*?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Since i see you are interested about the new turbo here's some more info...
_Power and Economy
Twin-Scroll turbocharger from BorgWarner Turbo & Emissions Systems in *new 2.0-liter direct-injection turbocharged spark-ignition engine.*
BorgWarner Turbo & Emissions Systems confirms again its position as a leading supplier of turbocharger technology for spark-ignition engines. The automotive-supplier has developed a new K04 Twin-Scroll turbo-charger which will be used for the first time in a spark-ignition engine with direct fuel injection and turbocharging. The engine will be launched soon onto the US market. In this market, BorgWarner sees a high potential for vehicles that need powerful, yet fuel- and space-efficient engines. The carefully matched turbocharger ensures immediate engine response while providing excellent fuel econ-omy and low emissions within an extremely compact design. *At 194 kW (260 bhp) *and 353 Nm (260 lb.-ft) the 2.0-l Turbo engine provides approximately the same performance as larger V6 units but with better fuel economy.
High Power – Low Fuel Consumption
The K04 Twin-Scroll turbocharger from BorgWarner Turbo & Emissions Systems also features an integrated blow-off valve and a high efficiency turbine wheel. The Twin-Scroll turbine design further ensures that exhaust pressure pulses are effectively utilized at low engine speeds, thus optimizing the ratio between charging pressure and backpressure. The *boost effect from the Twin-Scroll turbocharger is evident as low as 1400 rpm* and ensures optimum response even at low engine speeds.
Success in Innovation
“Our team is very proud of being a participant in the global development of this engine,” said Steve McKinley, Director — Business Development Passenger Car Turbochargers — North America. “With this innovative development, BorgWarner Turbo E Emissions Systems is making a valuable contribution towards improved fuel econ-omy, reduced CO2 emissions and best-in-class performance for direct-injected gasoline engines around the world.”
Only recently, the turbocharger specialist worked closely with Audi to develop the world’s first gasoline engine to use both direct injection and a turbocharger, the Audi 2.0-liter Turbo FSI. The engine was in the new Audi A3 Sportback, and is now available on the Audi A4, the Golf GTI and the Passat. The Volkswagen Group also recently presented the first dual-charged, spark-ignited engine in the VW Golf 1.4 TSI. Here too, the K03 turbocharger, with its integrated exhaust manifold and blow-off valve, was supplied by BorgWarner Turbo & Emissions Systems. _


_Modified by GolfRS at 4:27 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_

Kieth, is the factory protection removed with *your* K04 Kit programming, or is it intact?
 
APR NEVER, EVER , removes , numbs ,rescales ANY of the factory protections . They have IN HOUSE BOSCH Engineers doing the maps, load tables ,etc so there no need too . Why do you think it takes so long to get things released







Bob.G
P.S. FYI 
This is the same reason why you haven't witness it kicking in on any APR logs posted from cutomers on a ko3 file , because there no need too. There tuning and A/F is spot on as per OEM spec and never lets the EGT get high enough to need it . 
Only time you may see it kick in if a factory sensor failed , as designed by Bosch


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
it could just be a stock turbo with a K04 compressor.


WOOT !!!!








Wow even I didn't go that far.....
I doubt that though...APR isn't that cheap.They are a good company and they have a reputation to protect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

This info ^^^^^^^^^^^
Is what I posted, IIRC, it's been avail since June or so. But to keep it on track.
APR: Is your kit a twin scroll K04, or just a regular K04? Like I said above, if it was the the new twin scroll, they would have posted that info right away.... but maybe not.
Either way, it's a 100% supported K04 kit. Given what APR has done with it's basic chips for these cars, you can expect great service with it, and if you have some problems, and log with vag-com, they have proven over and over again that they will release new files.
I'm sure it's a great kit, and will perform as advertised. It's just that it has some sticker shock. 
Since I'm head deep in the suby world, I'll just have to say: twin scroll FTW


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_This info ^^^^^^^^^^^
Is what I posted, IIRC, it's been avail since June or so. But to keep it on track.
APR: Is your kit a twin scroll K04, or just a regular K04? Like I said above, if it was the the new twin scroll, they would have posted that info right away.... but maybe not.
Either way, it's a 100% supported K04 kit. Given what APR has done with it's basic chips for these cars, you can expect great service with it, and if you have some problems, and log with vag-com, they have proven over and over again that they will release new files.
I'm sure it's a great kit, and will perform as advertised. It's just that it has some sticker shock. 
Since I'm head deep in the suby world, I'll just have to say: twin scroll FTW










It would cost SO MUCH MORE (maybe it has ??) to APR to custom modify a simple K04 turbo and attach amanifold to it, than to just go to the source (BW) and order a few kits from the S3 production line....
But then again..after all of the above..maybe they WILL


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_ But can anyone verify BHVRDR's part number in ETKA? Since we have little info from independent sources, as far as the community knows, it could just be a stock turbo with a K04 compressor. We won't know until Kierf posts up more info, or until the kit gets into the hands of us enthusiasts.
Can anyone verify? I think we would all be very interested in the facts of this kit.

Hi there,
I have the most recent ETKA and unfortunately you will not find this turbo there. If you notice it doesnt even have a vag p/n. It is direct OEM KKK turbo as you can see from their own p/n but it is not yet used in audi applications as we know (no longitudinal K04 cars out there). So it's a bit unique for the longitundinal application and a testiment to APRs ability to source parts not even public yet. I called KKK directly about the turbo actually (sorry APR, I had to try) and they were not even willing tom comment that it is a production unit YET, but rather a brand new unit not yet for the public. Easy to verify contacting them. Now for you fellas it may be a different story now so this will be interesting. 
GOLFRS, you may want to give Keith a call personally and see what you can do as far as matching up p/n. You'll be surprised how willing he is to talk and help. Maybe you could take part in getting something done. I know ive only known them for the past year and theyve been incredible about looking towards improving and the spirit of Vorschprung. 
cheers! Mike


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
APR NEVER, EVER , removes , numbs ,rescales ANY of the factory protections .

Yo! No bad intended, but I was wondering about the specific programming in this kit. Do you know that as a fact as related to the topic?
I'd rather have Keith chime in, but I'm sure you are right. It's just that I have interested parties that have asked the question. So I'm just asking. I know they have said what you have said on the Standard programming, but I don't think they have stated that on the new programming.
If it's intact, then +1 and mod up, and thread bump marketing for [email protected]


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_Hi there,
I have the most recent ETKA and unfortunately you will not find this turbo there. If you notice it doesnt even have a vag p/n. It is direct OEM KKK turbo as you can see from their own p/n but it is not yet used in audi applications as we know (no longitudinal K04 cars out there). So it's a bit unique for the longitundinal application and a testiment to APRs ability to source parts not even public yet. I called KKK directly about the turbo actually (sorry APR, I had to try) and they were not even willing tom comment that it is a production unit YET, but rather a brand new unit not yet for the public. Easy to verify contacting them. Now for you fellas it may be a different story now so this will be interesting. 
...
cheers! Mike 

WOW!!
That has really got me interested now! Since there's no pn's and the Borg is being quiet about it... AND apr is not saying twin scroll....
I want to know! COMPRESSOR MAPS and EVERYTHING!!!!








edit: I'd hate to have a kit that is working hard on the compressor map. If it's overworked, it'll need service sooner than later.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Yo! No bad intended, but I was wondering about the specific programming in this kit. Do you know that as a fact as related to the topic?
I'd rather have Keith chime in, but I'm sure you are right. It's just that I have interested parties that have asked the question. So I'm just asking. I know they have said what you have said on the Standard programming, but I don't think they have stated that on the new programming.
If it's intact, then +1 and mod up, and thread bump marketing for [email protected] 

I wont speak for them, but in my logging there is a fuel component they include (a small thing) that allows a bit more fuel without having to lean it out appreciably. It may be advertised on their site but I know it's been mentioned by them perhaps even in this thread. In the future my bet is some addtional fuel upgrades to see what these things can do completely maxed out. I'm already impresed with 40+whp over a chipped and 100octane race K03 program, but there should be more.
cheers! Mike


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
GOLFRS, you may want to give Keith a call personally and see what you can do as far as matching up p/n. You'll be surprised how willing he is to talk and help. Maybe you could take part in getting something done. I know ive only known them for the past year and theyve been incredible about looking towards improving and the spirit of Vorschprung. 
cheers! Mike 

Well since i am actually thinking of using an S3 turbo in the near future, i wouldn't mind to help and be helped.I AM going to try and get an availability for this turbo from my contacts at VW and i will let people know how it turns out.
I respect APR as a tuner, and wouldn't mind using their software to match the new turbo.I will see how that goes.
P.S.Unfortunately i won't be "calling" Keith..a little to far for a long distance call.I may however p.m. him to see what comes up.AFAIK APR has a dealer here in Greece, not to far from my house.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_WOW!!
That has really got me interested now! Since there's no pn's and the Borg is being quiet about it... AND apr is not saying twin scroll....
I want to know! COMPRESSOR MAPS and EVERYTHING!!!!








edit: I'd hate to have a kit that is working hard on the compressor map. If it's overworked, it'll need service sooner than later.

I havent seen any indication of being overworked. EGT was at or below what the K03 was at. The boost is very modest for now with room to go up from what I hear. So lower EGT with 40+whp more seems to work well on this one. It has a Borg Warner turbo p/n but not a mass production vag p/n since its not mass production. Another indicator was CF which was completely zerod out on my car for the K04 and pulling 4-5 degrees peak on the K03 so it really looks conservative thus far. In fact, if going by the data it was running more in its efficiency range than the K03.
cheers! Mike 


_Modified by bhvrdr at 6:56 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Yo! No bad intended, but I was wondering about the specific programming in this kit. Do you know that as a fact as related to the topic?

If it's intact, then +1 and mod up, and thread bump marketing for [email protected] 
 
Its the APR way period ! ! ! ! . I know these guys and how they work and pride them self's ,there reputation is the most important thing to them , but let Keith chime in with the OFFICIAL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on this but i have no Doubt .







Bob.G


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Well since i am actually thinking of using an S3 turbo in the near future, i wouldn't mind to help and be helped.I AM going to try and get an availability for this turbo from my contacts at VW and i will let people know how it turns out.
I respect APR as a tuner, and wouldn't mind using their software to match the new turbo.I will see how that goes.
P.S.Unfortunately i won't be "calling" Keith..a little to far for a long distance call.I may however p.m. him to see what comes up.AFAIK APR has a dealer here in Greece, not to far from my house.









Right on man, let us know. I spent an hour on the phone with Italy about some things for the S4 this morning so I hear you. Cant wait to see my cell phone bill. If you need any assist let me know by PM or email. cheers! Mike


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_I havent seen any indication of being overworked. EGT was at or below what the K03 was at. The boost is very modest for now with room to go up from what I hear. So lower EGT with 40+whp more seems to work well on this one. It has a Borg Warner turbo p/n but not a mass production vag p/n since its not mass production. Another indicator was CF which was completely zerod out on my car for the K04 and pulling 4-5 degrees peak on the K03 so it really looks conservative thus far. In fact, if going by the data it was running more in its efficiency range than the K03.
cheers! Mike 

_Modified by bhvrdr at 6:56 PM 10-27-2006_

Mike, I don't doubt you, but wasn't this a pre-production kit?


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Mike, I don't doubt you, but wasn't this a pre-production kit?

Not at all. The longitudinal was out far before the transverse and I wasnt even the first to get it. Same kit as all the others. Dante even has it on his car now and did dyno testing pre and post.
EDIT: now that I go back and look the full first batch of kits were sold before I got mine. I couldnt come up with the cash and ended up getting the second run and putting it on credit. Just paid it off last month. There are alot of folks who bought them and dont really care about forums and such so we'll never hear about it.
cheers! Mike



_Modified by bhvrdr at 7:16 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_

Oh...and being a smart shopper doesn't in any way mean being a troll.....









If you wait until APR comes out with a real turbo upgrade "in 2=========weeks", most of those K04 turbos will be on Ebay for less than $500.








I'd be surprised if Ebay don't already have some JDM K04s for sale. 
Ebay turbo $350
MBC $10
Diode $5 for a pack of 10
You save $3,835 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_
If you wait until APR comes out with a real turbo upgrade "in 2=========weeks", most of those K04 turbos will be on Ebay for less than $500.








I'd be surprised if Ebay don't already have some JDM K04s for sale. 
Ebay turbo $350
MBC $10
Diode $5 for a pack of 10
You save $3,835 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

too bad the turbos aren't made in japan, and apr has produced all of their turbo kits that they said they would before ANY other tuner, so the 2 weeks comment is pretty ridiculous....
Next is their big turbo kit which they haven't said is coming soon like some other company/companies


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
too bad the turbos aren't made in japan, and apr has produced all of their turbo kits that they said they would before ANY other tuner, so the 2 weeks comment is pretty ridiculous....
Next is their big turbo kit which they haven't said is coming soon like some other company/companies








 
Lighten up he joking







, Sam ( 18bora ) knows about APR wait time LOL ,but in the end its always worth the wait here is a little glimpse of his car







and its a beast 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2685793
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2609764




_Modified by rracerguy717 at 9:22 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
WOW!!
That has really got me interested now! Since there's no pn's and the Borg is being quiet about it... AND apr is not saying twin scroll....
I want to know! COMPRESSOR MAPS and EVERYTHING!!!!








edit: I'd hate to have a kit that is working hard on the compressor map. If it's overworked, it'll need service sooner than later.

**Update **
I happen to see a pic of the new "Twin scroll" KO4 and its a completely different than the regualr ko4 that APR kit is based on . Its like most regulator turbo's having a separate turbo and manifold and the HOT side part of housing is about the same as the compressor side its a completely different beast .
These where quote in " The new BW twin scroll design was specifically built for higher HP/ higher compression 2L FSI VAG motor". 
Because this will be going on a production car maybe me can source this and alot lower cost so APR can make the SW separate im sure with all the development with the 2L FSI things should be breaking out shortly with upgrades.I know I know NO PIC's







ill see if i can get them and post them up in the nest few days







Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
**Update **
I happen to see a pic of the new "Twin scroll" KO4 and its a completely different than the regualr ko4 that APR kit is based on . Its like most regulator turbo's having a separate turbo and manifold and the HOT side part of housing is about the same as the compressor side its a completely different beast .
These where quote in " The new BW twin scroll design was specifically built for higher HP/ higher compression 2L FSI VAG motor". 
Because this will be going on a production car maybe me can source this and alot lower cost so APR can make the SW separate im sure with all the development with the 2L FSI things should be breaking out shortly with upgrades.I know I know NO PIC's







ill see if i can get them and post them up in the nest few days







Bob.G



Now THATS what i'm talking about.
At least now im glad i started this discussion.
Oh and BTW...the S3 K04 outputs around 315 BHP FYI...


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
**Update **
I happen to see a pic of the new "Twin scroll" KO4 and its a completely different than the regualr ko4 that APR kit is based on . Its like most regulator turbo's having a separate turbo and manifold and the HOT side part of housing is about the same as the compressor side its a completely different beast .
These where quote in " The new BW twin scroll design was specifically built for higher HP/ higher compression 2L FSI VAG motor". 
Because this will be going on a production car maybe me can source this and alot lower cost so APR can make the SW separate im sure with all the development with the 2L FSI things should be breaking out shortly with upgrades.I know I know NO PIC's







ill see if i can get them and post them up in the nest few days







Bob.G


Does this help? 

























Maybe it's a repost or not relevant. Sourced from:
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f289/faq.html

_Modified by CDN_337 at 11:23 AM 10-29-2006_


_Modified by CDN_337 at 11:29 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (CDN_337)*

So any updates on this? Anxiously awaiting to see if this S3 KO4 will bolt on to our cars.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Now THATS what i'm talking about.
At least now im glad i started this discussion.
Oh and BTW...the S3 K04 outputs around 315 BHP FYI...
















You made this thread 3 pages larger then it had to be. You didn't start the discussion, you frustrated and annoyed the hell out of the discussion, dragged it out, accomplished pretty much nothing, then someone else came in and posted the final word. Congrats. You add alot to the community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (CDN_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_337* »_









That seems horribly inefficient, it looks like all the twin scroll is going to do is choke with less area cause of the sectioning off. Will someone smarter then me explain for retards like myself?


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
That seems horribly inefficient, it looks like all the twin scroll is going to do is choke with less area cause of the sectioning off. Will someone smarter then me explain for retards like myself?


I am just guessing here, but I think dividing it like that would cause less turbulent air flow.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

bumble bee, i think the design here is based on the principal that cylinders 1-4 don't fire all at once Having the turbo seperated like this, each cylinder that fires only has to fill up half as much space which should increase the velocity and decrease spool time.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_bumble bee, i think the design here is based on the principal that cylinders 1-4 don't fire all at once Having the turbo seperated like this, each cylinder that fires only has to fill up half as much space which should increase the velocity and decrease spool time. 

It may require half as much space, but per the pic, it has less then half. It goes against everything I was taught about forced induction! I know there's an explanation


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_

I am just guessing here, but I think dividing it like that would cause less turbulent air flow.

Since cylinders 1 & 3 fire seperately from 2 & 4, how much turbulent air flow are we talking about?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
You made this thread 3 pages larger then it had to be. You didn't start the discussion, you frustrated and annoyed the hell out of the discussion, dragged it out, accomplished pretty much nothing, then someone else came in and posted the final word. Congrats. You add alot to the community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right....
Thats the answer i get for bringing this up.You see now why i shouldn't even have given a damn ??
Then YOU and any like you would still be sleeping in APR bliss....
Seems like YOU are adding a little too much to the community.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Since cylinders 1 & 3 fire seperately from 2 & 4, how much turbulent air flow are we talking about?

When you have to fill two separate chambers with compressed air, the air would be less turbulent flowing through to the engine. If you have one larger volume area, the compressed air has more room to move around causing turbulence and hurting airflow. Basically the "wall" between the two chambers acts as a guide to keep the airflowing on a straight path towards the engine. Again, I am not 100% positive on this, but this is my theory.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Right....
Thats the answer i get for bringing this up.You see now why i shouldn't even have given a damn ??
Then YOU and any like you would still be sleeping in APR bliss....
Seems like YOU are adding a little too much to the community.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You falsely conjectured, held back your "proof" then were proved wrong. How did you contribute again?


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

The twin scrolls will decrease spool time and increase efficiency because the exhaust pulses are directed better, which will keep velocity up.
There's probably less noticeable an effect from the decreased turbine scroll capacity, if it's actually any less at all. If it is, that will decrease spool more, as they're less space for the gas to expand into, and the high-end flow shouldn't be compromised because of the twin chambers.


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
When you have to fill two separate chambers with compressed air, the air would be less turbulent flowing through to the engine. If you have one larger volume area, the compressed air has more room to move around causing turbulence and hurting airflow. Basically the "wall" between the two chambers acts as a guide to keep the airflowing on a straight path towards the engine. Again, I am not 100% positive on this, but this is my theory.

Yeah, it's pretty much that simple on the surface...except the gases would be flowing _away_ from the engine, not toward it. It's flowing toward the turbine wheel.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bripab007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bripab007* »_The twin scrolls will decrease spool time and increase efficiency because the exhaust pulses are directed better, which will keep velocity up.
There's probably less noticeable an effect from the decreased turbine scroll capacity, if it's actually any less at all. If it is, that will decrease spool more, as they're less space for the gas to expand into, and the high-end flow shouldn't be compromised because of the twin chambers.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Understood, after a few posts I realized that the pic may not be exactly to scale


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
You falsely conjectured, held back your "proof" then were proved wrong. How did you contribute again?

Nice.








So has anyone bought the kit mentioned here for transverse apps yet?


_Modified by syntrix at 10:21 AM 10-30-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
You falsely conjectured, held back your "proof" then were proved wrong. How did you contribute again?

I was proven wrong by WHOM and FOR WHAT ?
For pointing out a company is using a more expensive solution charging 4000 bucks for a turbo+manifold+software while what it COULD be doing is using standard OEM materials to offer the kit at a cheaper price and maybe better BHP ?
And what was YOUR contribution?Form the beginning all you do is critisize.You do not offer any actual knowledge or facts.Its nice to be a fanboy, and many of you ppl are, but once again im here to tell you we do things differently in Europe.We don't just accept anything they trow at us.Even if we are on someones payroll...
I had a choice, and that was to inform others there IS a cheaper and maybe BETTER option, they probably weren't aware if.You had NO CLUE.How's that for enlightenment hmmm ?
Oh and something for you to think about...Its not like i see APR rushing out to get the new turbo.
So what's all your fuss about again ???


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I was proven wrong by WHOM and FOR WHAT ?

You held back a part number, outright claiming that APR used the exact part, that it could be found for a third of what APR was charging us and then let 3 pages of people calling you an idiot until finally you did post the part and it was ruled as NOT THE PART.

_Quote »_For pointing out a company is using a more expensive solution charging 4000 bucks for a turbo+manifold+software while what it COULD be doing is using standard OEM materials to offer the kit at a cheaper price and maybe better BHP ?

Was not your original argument or point. If you even made that point, it was a side effect of your nonsense.

_Quote »_And what was YOUR contribution?Form the beginning all you do is critisize.You do not offer any actual knowledge or facts.Its nice to be a fanboy, and many of you ppl are, but once again im here to tell you we do things differently in Europe.We don't just accept anything they trow at us.Even if we are on someones payroll...

Hint: I'm not chipped APR.
I'm not a fan boy, but I recognise that APR is a reputable company not looking to lube up and penetrate us.
Maybe your superior european way of doing things woulda went down a little better if you handled yourself a bit differently. Also, ethnocentricity from across the pond doesn't go over well with Americans.

_Quote »_I had a choice, and that was to inform others there IS a cheaper and maybe BETTER option, they probably weren't aware if.You had NO CLUE.How's that for enlightenment hmmm ?

Where's the cheaper and better way? Where's your software and company? Where's your reputation? The only thing you've offered is a theory that there might be a cheaper way to do it.

_Quote »_Oh and something for you to think about...Its not like i see APR rushing out to get the new turbo.
So what's all your fuss about again ???









They put time and dev dollars into this product and are the only people currently offering it. They can do what they want, you don't have to buy there product. Maybe some other company will come up and do it your way, maybe they won't, who knows, the market will decide. Capitilism, something us Americans actually do well.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_









I'm done, sorry, this argument got ridiculous real quick and I understand my contribution to the rediculousness. Some people get me annoyed.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote »_
You held back a part number, outright claiming that APR used the exact part, that it could be found for a third of what APR was charging us and then let 3 pages of people calling you an idiot until finally you did post the part and it was ruled as NOT THE PART.

See ?You are not even paying attention.I didn't post ANY part number, but please humour me and try to find it.The distinction between the 2 was a visual one, and was done by a member who has already seen the APR kit, but i doubt he has seen the S3 turbo upclose.I just chose to trust his judgement, knowing were h'es coming from.Nothing mmore, nothing less.


_Quote »_
Was not your original argument or point. If you even made that point, it was a side effect of your nonsense.

Sometimes you have to be more blunt to acheive the same effect.If you are too much of a man to absorb that, oh well too bad.

_Quote »_
I'm not a fan boy, but I recognise that APR is a reputable company not looking to lube up and penetrate us.

That makes 2 of us.I never bashed APR.I already said i am willing to buy a cheaper, more reasonably priced kit.

_Quote »_
Maybe your superior european way of doing things woulda went down a little better if you handled yourself a bit differently. Also, ethnocentricity from across the pond doesn't go over well with Americans.

Well...Lets just not go there, since this IS a U.S. based forum.......


_Quote »_
Where's the cheaper and better way? Where's your software and company? Where's your reputation? The only thing you've offered is a theory that there might be a cheaper way to do it.

So true....


_Quote »_
They put time and dev dollars into this product and are the only people currently offering it. They can do what they want, you don't have to buy there product. Maybe some other company will come up and do it your way, maybe they won't, who knows, the market will decide. Capitilism, something us Americans actually do well.

Ever so true.....


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
When you have to fill two separate chambers with compressed air, the air would be less turbulent flowing through to the engine. If you have one larger volume area, the compressed air has more room to move around causing turbulence and hurting airflow. Basically the "wall" between the two chambers acts as a guide to keep the airflowing on a straight path towards the engine. Again, I am not 100% positive on this, but this is my theory.

You are somewhat right, except that the twin chambers do not go to the engine but through the exhaust turbine side of the turbo and then out into the atmosphere.
As each cylinder fires, the exhaust exits the engine and the exhaust pulses spin the turbo. So, it basically lessens the work each pulse needs to accomplish in spinning the turbine. It definitely causes quicker spooling.


----------



## turbotazzy (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
You held back a part number, outright claiming that APR used the exact part, that it could be found for a third of what APR was charging us and then let 3 pages of people calling you an idiot until finally you did post the part and it was ruled as NOT THE PART.

I'd have to agree with his comment, GolfRS. That seemed to be the whole premise of your argument.

_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Yes the S3 turbo is a K04 turbo and its actually a new design twin-scroll from BW.It has an intergraded manifold same as the Gti turbo but there is no way for me to know 1)If the manifold is the same as the Gti's (no reason why it shouldn't be..) 2)If APR's turbo is the same *(my opinion the chances are 1000000:1 in favor...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_*...ordering a 1300$ piece and waiting for it to arrive is much much better than paying 3000$ for the same part....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Now i seriously don't know if the S3 is coming to the U.S. , but for funs sake lets say it doesn't make it across...How does finding an OEM S3 turbo sound in terms of availability then ???How are you U.S. guys certain APR isn't capitalizing on VW's decision to exclude the new S3 from U.S. sales, thus also making its parts very hard to obtain ??
Would you people prefer to have the S3 turbo shipped from Europe (when of course availability is good) for maybe 1168 Euro ? *or buy the APR part that in a magical way has the TFSI INTERGRADED MANIFOLD (how is that possible again ??) for 4000 bucks???....)*

I for one am extremely interested in this kit! And if they could source the turbo used on the S3 and develop software to support it, that would be an incredible plus for us here in the US.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (turbotazzy)*

I guess the entire problem with that arguement is that you SAY there is a cheaper turbo that would fit, but it's ALL speculation and no fact.
So basically to us, it's like you made up a part number and price and just said "hey guess what, there is a cheaper way!" Without saying what it is....
So, for all we know you found a 1.8t k04....
Seriously, if you want to contribute, then just tell us the part number, what is so hard about that?
Otherwise all you're doing is saying apr is overcharging when you have no justification to do so, right?
I guess I just seriously doubt that some guy (you) just happen to be able to get this turbo for so cheap when nobody else can...








And what's this about "we don't just beleive whatever they throw at us" as if we do?
Hey wait a minute! We don't just beleive whatever YOU throw at us...








That's not how we do it here in America.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_I guess the entire problem with that arguement is that you SAY there is a cheaper turbo that would fit, but it's ALL speculation and no fact.
So basically to us, it's like you made up a part number and price and just said "hey guess what, there is a cheaper way!" Without saying what it is....
So, for all we know you found a 1.8t k04....
Seriously, if you want to contribute, then just tell us the part number, what is so hard about that?
Otherwise all you're doing is saying apr is overcharging when you have no justification to do so, right?
I guess I just seriously doubt that some guy (you) just happen to be able to get this turbo for so cheap when nobody else can...








And what's this about "we don't just beleive whatever they throw at us" as if we do?
Hey wait a minute! We don't just beleive whatever YOU throw at us...








That's not how we do it here in America.

It Monday today, and im gonna see whathappens with my quest to order the turbo/manifold part.I will also be asking about any availability problems.I will keep you posted.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (turbotazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotazzy* »_
I'd have to agree with his comment, GolfRS. That seemed to be the whole premise of your argument.
I for one am extremely interested in this kit! And if they could source the turbo used on the S3 and develop software to support it, that would be an incredible plus for us here in the US.


Yes i see.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
It Monday today, and im gonna see whathappens with my quest to order the turbo/manifold part.I will also be asking about any availability problems.I will keep you posted.

cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Hmmm...let me get this straight...
You CAN get the S3 turbo p.n., which would mean (as you say) you could source the item cheaper.....and YET....you chose to use another K04 with intergraded manifold (is there actually another one ?? for what car ??? and with the TFSI couplings ???), just to have the price higher ??















Do let me know if i am saying stuff that don't make sense.....









_Modified by GolfRS at 11:20 AM 10-27-2006_

Um well, if they are s3 turbo's then eventually we can source them cheaper. Right now, I still don't think s3 turbos are available. we started this project sometime ago before the s3 was announced.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Well i guess you are thinking that a company that already has a kit out and PRICED, is gonna drop the price cause it might get the turbo cheaper ??
And how would YOU know if they did or DIDN'T ??? Hmmmm ???

I want nothing more than to lower the price on the ko4 kit!!!! I can sell way more and the turbo is soo expensive that I don't even get any profit from the hardware. I would very much like to lower the price to say 3k, so I can sell alot more of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
+1
But I think we need both hands on the table. Both sides need to post their P/N's









yeah, like that will happen.







You of all people know I can't do that. What if they are different and then tomorrow a competitor sells the same kit for $10 cheaper?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
You know...I was actually about to post the part number, when suddenly i started thinking about the stuff i see happening...
I mean here is a tuner or a BIG company, that has produced a kit based on a turbo that costs X amount of money, and that same tuner company doesn't know beforehand what is the p.n. of the turbo that VW is using to up the HP on the newest TFSI version....
That in turn means he hasn't even looked into the possibility of using cheaper OEM stuff (if indeed its not the same) but has relied on the pricing and availability of his sources, which in turn haven't informed him if HE is actually using the same S3 turbo or not....
And this get weirder...The tuner asks for the part number of a part he should already know, instead of posting the number on HIS turbo kit, to make an easier and more trustworthy comparison.
Now i seriously don't know if the S3 is coming to the U.S. , but for funs sake lets say it doesn't make it across...How does finding an OEM S3 turbo sound in terms of availability then ???How are you U.S. guys certain APR isn't capitalizing on VW's decision to exclude the new S3 from U.S. sales, thus also making its parts very hard to obtain ??
Would you people prefer to have the S3 turbo shipped from Europe (when of course availability is good) for maybe 1168 Euro ? or buy the APR part that in a magical way has the TFSI INTERGRADED MANIFOLD (how is that possible again ??) for 4000 bucks???
Things will clear up even more in the future....

no, what it means is that I don't work in purchasing and before I go an waste their time with something I read on the tex, I am going to do some research on my first.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok i gave the p.n. to my contact in VW and waiting for him to call me back.
If i don't get the answer i am hoping for, i will probably p.m. the number to Keith, since i DO believe APR might be appropriate to make this kit happen at a better price.
Plus that may lead to a better "software"competition also.
I DO hope they don't come up saying the S3 kit will cost the same though...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_This info ^^^^^^^^^^^
Is what I posted, IIRC, it's been avail since June or so. But to keep it on track.
APR: Is your kit a twin scroll K04, or just a regular K04? Like I said above, if it was the the new twin scroll, they would have posted that info right away.... but maybe not.
Either way, it's a 100% supported K04 kit. Given what APR has done with it's basic chips for these cars, you can expect great service with it, and if you have some problems, and log with vag-com, they have proven over and over again that they will release new files.
I'm sure it's a great kit, and will perform as advertised. It's just that it has some sticker shock. 
Since I'm head deep in the suby world, I'll just have to say: twin scroll FTW










Its not twin scroll.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah, like that will happen.







You of all people know I can't do that. What if they are different and then tomorrow a competitor sells the same kit for $10 cheaper?

Keith is back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just wanted to make sure people see both sides to the "you must post your P/N NAZIS".
I understand you/APR completely on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The same respect should be given to GolfRS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Keith is back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just wanted to make sure people see both sides to the "you must post your P/N NAZIS".
I understand you/APR completely on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The same respect should be given to GolfRS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif

GolfRS doesn't have to worry about other tuners getting ahold of his info. If he truly wants the price to come down then he should make the pn available to all tuners so everyone can try to produce the kit less expensively. If there is a way to source it cheaper then we will all do it.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
GolfRS doesn't have to worry about other tuners getting ahold of his info. If he truly wants the price to come down then he should make the pn available to all tuners so everyone can try to produce the kit less expensively. If there is a way to source it cheaper then we will all do it.

Mmmmm, circles.
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
GolfRS doesn't have to worry about other tuners getting ahold of his info. If he truly wants the price to come down then he should make the pn available to all tuners so everyone can try to produce the kit less expensively. If there is a way to source it cheaper then we will all do it.

I have to wait for confirmation from Germany.
Imagine me sending a turbo to the U.S. for sotware development....















J/K.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Mmmmm, circles.
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








circles? I am not going to post the part number that are on my turbo cause other tuners will know what to look for. If the s3 is the same turbo, then I will post mine.
Golf doesn't have to worry about letting the cat out of the bag as we all know the s3 turbo exists and we all have the ability to get the part number.
This is getting ridiculous. How bout I just say its not the same turbo and we can move on?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is getting ridiculous. How bout I just say its not the same turbo and we can move on?
 
We all know its NOT the same turbo as the S-3 and lets get this thread back on Topic !!!!!!!







. Keith will there be additional fuel upgrades *option * available for 06 motors to the 07 motors hardware down the road for this Ko4 kit ??LMK thanks







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
We all know its NOT the same turbo as the S-3 and lets get this thread back on Topic !!!!!!!







. Keith will there be additional fuel upgrades *option * available for 06 motors to the 07 motors hardware down the road for this Ko4 kit ??LMK thanks







Bob.G

We looking into that and I will post some updates as/if it progresses.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh oh oh, I got an on-topic question. Will there be any cruise control stalk operations with the new software like APR's stage 1 & 2 ECU flash?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_Oh oh oh, I got an on-topic question. Will there be any cruise control stalk operations with the new software like APR's stage 1 & 2 ECU flash?

Yes! All of the programming options available for stage 1 is available with the ko4 kit. Existing APR software customers will get a free upgrade to a fully loaded ecu, 4 programs, stock, 91, 93, 100, security lockout and fault code erase!
New customers that don't have APR software will get one program included with the kit and then standard emcs pricing for additional programs and options.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

Question:
Do you guys plan to offer a big boys turbo kit? The K04 is fine, but how about a GT30 or GT35 based kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_Question:
Do you guys plan to offer a big boys turbo kit? The K04 is fine, but how about a GT30 or GT35 based kit.

Yes, you will hear more about it in 2 hours 32 minutes........
typing mistakes are killing me today!


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:15 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, you will here more about it in 2 hours 32 minutes........


[Starts staring at clock]


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*

oh man, I want to hear about this BT kit!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItalianGLI* »_oh man, I want to hear about this BT kit!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I am sure he is just bull****ting, but I will be checking back at 6:41 for any update.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
I am sure he is just bull****ting, but I will be checking back at 6:41 for any update.

Here's a cool teaser vid of VoA's SEMA booth to enjoy while you wait
http://webridestv.com/playmovie.aspx?movieid=51


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here's a cool teaser vid of VoA's SEMA booth to enjoy while you wait
http://webridestv.com/playmovie.aspx?movieid=51


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
I am sure he is just bull****ting, but I will be checking back at 6:41 for any update.

Looks like you was wrong!








I love how that teaser is just an embroidered little emblem lol...


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 10:44 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Looks like you was wrong!








I love how that teaser is just an embroidered little emblem lol...

_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 10:44 PM 10-31-2006_

I was right, there was no update at 6:41, it came about 20 minutes late.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
I was right, there was no update at 6:41, it came about 20 minutes late.

touche


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok folks i have confirmed the part with VW in Germany.
The total cost of the S3 turbo+manifold is....1500 Euro.I wasn't able to get availability info thought, cause my dealer said first the order has to be made.
Keith..are you (APR)still interested in the S3 turbo, or are you gonna stay with your K04 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Ok folks i have confirmed the part with VW in Germany.
The total cost of the S3 turbo+manifold is....1500 Euro.I wasn't able to get availability info thought, cause my dealer said first the order has to be made.
Keith..are you (APR)still interested in the S3 turbo, or are you gonna stay with your K04 ?


We don't have any plans to use the s3 turbo, thanks though!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We don't have any plans to use the s3 turbo, thanks though!

Dear God, now I'm going to ask publically... will you marry me?


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We don't have any plans to use the s3 turbo, thanks though!

With that being said then ...Do you have any plans to develop software for the S3 turbo for those of us wishing to source this part out?



_Modified by BDP at 4:39 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Dear God, now I'm going to ask publically... will you marry me?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
With that being said then ...Do you have any plans to develop software for the S3 turbo for those of us wishing to source this part out?

_Modified by BDP at 4:39 PM 11-1-2006_

Do we even know if the S3 is going to fit our cars at this point? I thought the answer to that was no. How can we expect any tuning company to commit to something that may not be worth while?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
















You can be my best man.


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Don't recall asking anyone to commit to anything. It was a simple question.
When was it decided this turbo wouldn't fit and if so why?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_Don't recall asking anyone to commit to anything. It was a simple question.
When was it decided this turbo wouldn't fit and if so why?

If it's a turbo+manifold piece. I'm sorry, internal speculation I failed to share, was thinking maybe the S3 would have an integrated manifold and not fit our cars.
My point is it's all speculation, sorry, wasn't trying to come off as rude. Was trying to answer your question


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
With that being said then ...Do you have any plans to develop software for the S3 turbo for those of us wishing to source this part out?

_Modified by BDP at 4:39 PM 11-1-2006_

Not at this time. Are the turbos even available?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Do we even know if the S3 is going to fit our cars at this point? I thought the answer to that was no. How can we expect any tuning company to commit to something that may not be worth while?

The whole idea was to try to find a cheaper alternative.
I understand APR not wanting to follow that route.They already have a working K04 kit out. 
It is a good option though with RR custom programming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
You can be my best man.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
If it's a turbo+manifold piece. I'm sorry, internal speculation I failed to share, was thinking maybe the S3 would have an integrated manifold and not fit our cars.
My point is it's all speculation, sorry, wasn't trying to come off as rude. Was trying to answer your question









Yes the part is a TB+manifold.
My guess is it will probably fit our cars, but then again, we won't know till someone tries.


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not at this time. Are the turbos even available?

Wonderful question unfortunately I don't have a part number to call any of my audi parts department friends to see. For all intent purposes the S3 turbo may only be available in Europe.



_Modified by BDP at 4:55 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not at this time. Are the turbos even available?

VW doesn't confirm availability unless you order the part AFAIK.
But i've been wrong before...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not at this time. Are the turbos even available?
 
Where still waiting for part #







, 
Golf RS you still playing hide the salami with the PT #???


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
Wonderful question unfortunately I don't have a part number to call any of my audi parts department friends to see. 


I HAVE.Turbos ARE available as a part, but don't think you can get an answer like "you will have it in 2 weeks".
My contact gave me the price i said above from Germany, as the Greek dealership couldn't, but didn't say anything about immediate availability OR NOT.I could ask again though.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Where still waiting for part #







, 
Golf RS you still playing hide the salami with the PT #???









At this point I'm starting to question whether or not he even has the part number


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I HAVE.Turbos ARE available as a part, but don't think you can get an answer like "you will have it in 2 weeks".
My contact gave me the price i said above from Germany, as the Greek dealership couldn't, but didn't say anything about immediate availability OR NOT.I could ask again though.









Well it would be nice to have it so I can reference with some people I know if it is even available to the U.S. market.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
At this point I'm starting to question whether or not he even has the part number









Did he say he had the part number?
/me waits in the corner for the can of worms to open.
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
Well it would be nice to have it so I can reference with some people I know if it is even available to the U.S. market.


My guess is since the VWoA isn't planning to bring the S3 over the U.S. they won't have the replacement parts for it also.But i guess you can always order from abroad.
Oh and as for the part number.I do have it or i wouldn't have gotten the price quote.I'm just being candid cause APR doesn't wanna play with me anymore...j/k















But seriously though....Remember what happened to the Gti Red anni badge....Food for thought...
P.S. I'm beginning to dig ya syntrix










_Modified by GolfRS at 12:04 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_
Well it would be nice to have it so I can reference with some people I know if it is even available to the U.S. market.

 
Plus Keith has source"s in the mother land if he IM him the part #


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Plus Keith has source"s in the mother land if he IM him the part # 

He already said above he has no interest in doing that.
And i can't say i blame him


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
He already said above he has no interest in doing that.
And i can't say i blame him








 
You have verified through your source it actually is for the S3 turbo. You have verified pricing. So where are we going now with this? Since for all intent purposes at this point you are the keeper of the "key".


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_ 
You have verified through your source it actually is for the S3 turbo. You have verified pricing. So where are we going now with this? Since for all intent purposes at this point you are the keeper of the "key".




Take your pick: (Choose one)
1) Wants to hold on to the moment of being a hero and enjoy the attention.
2) Doesn't really have the part number but wants attention
3) He hasn't gotten laid since 1982.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Wasn't the last valid question something like "does it actually fit"?

Oh damn, I just read the topic here. A lot of you are gonna be in trouble.
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BDP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDP* »_ 
You have verified through your source it actually is for the S3 turbo. You have verified pricing. So where are we going now with this? Since for all intent purposes at this point you are the keeper of the "key".



Well i was thinking of trying for custom programming, but as with all the "low" budget projects, its a gamble.I don't have the 1500 Euro to spare, just to find out the manifold doesn't fit.Unfortunately NOONE is gonna reassure you of that, part number or no part number.But it does make you think.Why would they change that for the S3...
Are you interested in such a project ?
Lets say you bought the part.What would you do ?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

I'm putting my official vote down on #2.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_

Take your pick: (Choose one)
1) Wants to hold on to the moment of being a hero and enjoy the attention.
2) Doesn't really have the part number but wants attention
3) He hasn't gotten laid since 1982.

I pick no. 3
Do i win ?








But seriously, if i gave you the "wrong" or "any" part number, would you tell the difference ?
Anyway this is starting to get boring now....What's the use....I guess its time to quit hijacking this post and let APR do its job of selling this fine kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I pick no. 3
Do i win ?








But seriously, if i gave you the "wrong" or "any" part number, would you tell the difference ?
Anyway this is starting to get boring now....What's the use....I guess its time to quit hijacking this post and let APR do its job of selling this fine kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its all good. the sourcing, recalibrating, stocking etc of the current ko4 kit took some time to bring to market. we would have to begin all of that again to use the S3 turbo. If the turbo fits and is readily available, we may do it.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
its all good. the sourcing, recalibrating, stocking etc of the current ko4 kit took some time to bring to market. we would have to begin all of that again to use the S3 turbo. If the turbo fits and is readily available, we may do it.

Thats fair enough.Looking forward to the fueling upgrade also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Hope none of you were actually expecting him to be posting the part number. Thought it was painfully obvious that he wasn't after Keith offered and he said, "no".


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

nah, I've known since the beginning he's just attention hungry with nothing to back up his claims with.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_nah, I've known since the beginning he's just attention hungry with nothing to back up his claims with.

WOW..that took you like....10 days ....















Anyways that turbo seems to have a split manifold also, so we can't be sure it attaches to the Gti head...


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

whatever~~
boring~~ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Here you go folks.
Have fun.
S3 turbocharger with intergraded exhaust manifold:
Part No. 06F 145 702 C Cost:1165 Euro + TAX.
Enjoy.....


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

So that'd be about $1500 us. 
Apr, how much does you turbo and manifold cost? It may be posted already, but I don't feel like reading through 9 pages.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Here you go folks.
Have fun.
S3 turbocharger with integrated exhaust manifold:
Part No. 06F 145 702 C Cost:1165 Euro + TAX.
Enjoy.....
 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif One thing the ko4 twin scroll that's on the S-3 has a separate manifold and turbo its not integrated like the ko3 and APR ko4 . Could you check to see if the this turbo unbolts with a t-25 LIKE flange with four bolts . Thanks again







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 1:09 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

same turbo that is on the 230hp 20th ae gti


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_same turbo that is on the 230hp 20th ae gti

is it? I didn't realize the 230 hp one got a new turbo. Interesting.


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfrs* »_
Here you go folks.
Have fun.
S3 turbocharger with *integrated exhaust manifold*:
Part No. 06F 145 702 C Cost:1165 Euro + TAX.
Enjoy.....



_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif One thing *the ko4 twin scroll that's on the S-3 has a separate manifold and turbo* its not integrated like the ko3 and APR ko4 . Could you check to see if the this turbo unbolts with a t-25 LIKE flange with four bolts . Thanks again







Bob.G



so is it integrated or not????


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (munky18t)*

To my knowledge it IS.
If someone knows otherwise, here would be a good place to show it.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Golf 230 engine - Same turbo as our engines I am told


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_To my knowledge it IS.
If someone knows otherwise, here would be a good place to show it.
 
Here in the link below is the B.W. ko4 twin scroll ( maybe slightly different for VAG ). What i meant is that the turbo and manifold are 2 pieces . 
Funny thing is that this is not the pic Ive seen before of another 
" twins scroll " BW turbo which i saw that had a LOT bigger hot-side housing on the turbo .If i can get a pic of that i will post the link also .







Bob.G
http://www.gmhightechperforman....html


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

That maybe what a twin scroll looks like, but that certainly ISN'T the S3 turbo.
There are other cars that will and are using the twin scroll.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_That maybe what a twin scroll looks like, but that certainly ISN'T the S3 turbo.
There are other cars that will and are using the twin scroll.
 
That's something i bet thats very close to it maybe alittle bigger dependent of the HP output needed per application but it is built by Borg Warner the same as the S-3 and are k03 turbo .







Bob.G 
edit to add B.W. link
http://www.turbodriven.com/en/...ear=0



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:56 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

The quoted price is for the turbo and the manifold together.
Just think.VW doesn't give single part number codes to seperate pieces.It comes as ONE code.There isn't any code AFAIK for an S3 manifold.
You can correct me if you have one...


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Audi S3 ( engine code BHZ) and 230HP Golf GTI ( engine code BYD ) have the same turbo but different intecooler - 230HP Golf has the same intercooler as 200HP Golf.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Blue GTI)*

So then the question is, how much are we talking about for an OEM K04 from an S3 + the software and is that all that is needed?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Over here you can ge custom software for 1000 Euros and lets say 1500 Euros for the kit, that 2500 Euros give or take.
But there is still the question if the kit will fit the Gti, since the S3 also has a different head.
Any volunteers out there?


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

i will volunteer. i want to do it for my passat 2.0T tiptronic.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (hragsarkissian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hragsarkissian* »_i will volunteer. i want to do it for my passat 2.0T tiptronic.

COOL !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! ([email protected])*

Any dyno charts for this puppy? 
JJ


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: APR Transverse K04 Turbocharger upgrade for the 2.0T FSI is RELEASED!! (CDN_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_MKV* »_Any dyno charts for this puppy? 
JJ
 
Here some logs and dyno with the ko4 but this is a A-4 AWD . Hope this helps







Bob.G

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2767425
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2827613


----------

